# Gojira



## MetalheadMC (Apr 7, 2015)

It's Official: GOJIRA Are Recording A New Album (with Exclusive Photos) - Metal Injection

In the studio! Can't wait for this release


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## gebgebgeb (Apr 7, 2015)

oh sweet baby jesus. this year is gonna be awesome.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Apr 7, 2015)

....wait... just NOW? i thought they have been in the studio for a while already...

damn. that means we won't be getting a new lp till the end of the year probably. and at the soonest. :\


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 7, 2015)

Well they are playing concerts / festivals this summer, so I guess they may have already written the new material and are just recording it?


----------



## Funky D (Apr 7, 2015)

Build your own studio, then record your album, then operate studio. 
That's one way to do it! 
I wonder if they will base in NY then?


----------



## beneharris (Apr 8, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


>




This about sums it up.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Apr 8, 2015)

I´m cautiously optimistic about this. Joe said in some interview that they have explored new methods of songwriting and that they´re confident with the songs that they´ve written so far. Now comes the waiting period.


----------



## Funky D (Apr 8, 2015)

Entropy Prevails said:


> I´m cautiously optimistic about this. Joe said in some interview that they have explored new methods of songwriting and that they´re confident with the songs that they´ve written so far. Now comes the waiting period.



I'm all for trying something new, but man I love their style so I hope they don't change too much!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 8, 2015)

About time, it's almost been three years already since the last release.


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 8, 2015)

Funky D said:


> I'm all for trying something new, but man I love their style so I hope they don't change too much!



Well their last 3 albums have been very very similar, and even though I love those albums I wouldn't mind if they tried something new


----------



## vilk (Apr 8, 2015)

It's gonna be full on djent


----------



## p0ke (Apr 8, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Well their last 3 albums have been very very similar, and even though I love those albums I wouldn't mind if they tried something new



I agree. I actually though L'Enfaunt Sauvage was a bit booring, big dissapointment given the fact that I absolutely love all of their previous albums (well, From Mars to Sirius a little bit less than the others). I hope there'll be more Toxic Garbage Island -type songs 



vilk said:


> It's gonna be full on djent



If that happens I promise to hang myself by my balls and post a video of it here


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 8, 2015)

vilk said:


> It's gonna be full on djent



Since they build a studio where you can actually record real drums I don't think it will be djent - else they would just have brought a laptop and an axe-fx


----------



## celticelk (Apr 8, 2015)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> About time, it's almost been three years already since the last release.



My usual assumption is that touring, resting, writing, and recording takes about three years after the release of an album, and possibly longer (if you're Tool, *lots* longer). People who expect new albums from all of their favorite bands every other year just strike me as unrealistic.


----------



## Funky D (Apr 8, 2015)

celticelk said:


> My usual assumption is that touring, resting, writing, and recording takes about three years after the release of an album, and possibly longer (if you're Tool, *lots* longer). People who expect new albums from all of their favorite bands every other year just strike me as unrealistic.



The bands that do yearly releases either have an album worth of material in the hole (witch would require planning and patients, something musicians are not known for), don't tour or buy their material. All of which is pretty rare. 
Personally, I think you get more dynamics when "life" happens between albums. If I write 3 albums and release over 4 or 5 years, you're getting 5 year old material at the end, which might not be relevant at the time.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Apr 8, 2015)

celticelk said:


> My usual assumption is that touring, resting, writing, and recording takes about three years after the release of an album, and possibly longer (if you're Tool, *lots* longer). People who expect new albums from all of their favorite bands every other year just strike me as unrealistic.



People who expect ANYTHING from their favourite bands or from artists in general are listening to music for all the wrong reasons imo. 

On another note: Am I wrong in believing that Gojira are getting pretty big, especially if you consider how heavy they are? It seems that them, Machine Head and LoG are the big, somewhat extreme bands that pull big numbers.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 8, 2015)

Entropy Prevails said:


> I´m cautiously optimistic about this. Joe said in some interview that they have explored new methods of songwriting and that they´re confident with the songs that they´ve written so far. Now comes the waiting period.


 
From what I read, the biggest difference in the songwriting process this time is that they're actually dumping riffs and songs. In the past, they would demo songs, and keep them as they were. Now with they're writing, if anything sounds boring at all from the start, they s... can it. 

Joe stated he's doing the production to hopefully give the album a more personal sound a feel to us fans. He also claimed some of their new riffs are "Pantera-ish" with more punch this go around.

The interview
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/gojira-enters-new-york-studio-to-record-sixth-album/


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 8, 2015)

Entropy Prevails said:


> People who expect ANYTHING from their favourite bands or from artists in general are listening to music for all the wrong reasons imo.
> 
> On another note: Am I wrong in believing that Gojira are getting pretty big, especially if you consider how heavy they are? It seems that them, Machine Head and LoG are the big, somewhat extreme bands that pull big numbers.



I would say Gojira, Behemoth and LoG, well at least in europe. Those have all become (frequent) headliners of european metal festivals. I dunno about Machine Head I have never really listened to it and they don't play here very often.

About the frequency of albums: Most bands, probaply because their labels tell them to do so because it is the tried and true method works with the make 1 album, spend atleast 1 year touring for said album (this is where the band makes it income for 3 years in one year as the label take all the money from the album ofc), rest, tour while also focusing abit on older material aswell as the newest album, repeat. There is a few artist, often solo artist, who works differently, the most obvious being Devin Townsend. He writes several albums simultaneously often in various genres.
While I like alot of Devins work I think a good bit of it seems rushed and just writen for the sake of writing something - it seems he kind of looses focus and is not necesarrily inspired to work with the music he is actually working on in the moment. He ends up reusing ideas and riffs.
That being said I would like more bands to experiment with the shape of the business, for example say Gojira recorded (and released) two albums in a row without touring in between - especially now that they have their own studio. But I guess that requires that you have a certain size and financials to be able to pull that off.. and that your first priority in life is not to make money but music.


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 8, 2015)

MetalheadMC said:


> From what I read, the biggest difference in the songwriting process this time is that they're actually dumping riffs and songs. In the past, they would demo songs, and keep them as they were. Now with they're writing, if anything sounds boring at all from the start, they s... can it.
> [/URL]



 

WTF? I thought professional bands actually did this per default to make sure they only released the best of the best material they have. I do this in with my band for our first album .. So far we have writen about 20 songs and completely canned 7 songs, so 4 song were good enough for our EP and then 9 for our first album. Not that we thought they were downright 'bad', just maybe abit boring here and there without catchy riffs (Yes riffs also have to be catchy in blackened death metal)


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 8, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> WTF? I thought professional bands actually did this per default to make sure they only released the best of the best material they have. I do this in with my band for our first album .. So far we have writen about 20 songs and completely canned 7 songs, so 4 song were good enough for our EP and then 9 for our first album. Not that we thought they were downright 'bad', just maybe abit boring here and there without catchy riffs (Yes riffs also have to be catchy in blackened death metal)


 

Maybe that's part of their decision for changing their writing process. Making sure they deliver the best they can. Honestly though, they've been solid for years, so if they think it'll be better by being a little more strict in what they release, I'm all for it!


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 8, 2015)

^ Agreed, I was just surprised because their old stuff is so solid, but year if they try and make it even better I won't complain


----------



## Hachetjoel (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm sure it'll be great, it's gojira, I don't mind waiting several years for an album it's not like they're the only band I listen to


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 10, 2015)

No New GOJIRA Album Until Early 2016. Here's Why


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 10, 2015)

( &#850; &#728;&#809;&#809;&#809;&#809;&#809;&#809;&#41461;&#850;&#728;&#809;&#809;&#809;&#809;&#809;&#809; &#850


----------



## feraledge (Jun 11, 2015)

Given that: 
L'Enfant Sauvage > From Mars to Sirius > The Way of All Flesh
I'll respect a heavy handed effort to not over think their follow up to a killer album and remove filler. 
Wonder if the Sea Shepherd EP will ever come out....


----------



## p0ke (Jun 11, 2015)

Damn, now I want it even more


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 11, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Given that:
> L'Enfant Sauvage > From Mars to Sirius > The Way of All Flesh
> I'll respect a heavy handed effort to not over think their follow up to a killer album and remove filler.
> Wonder if the Sea Shepherd EP will ever come out....


I personally find all the albums have strong and weak points. L'Enfant had some absolutely killer songs and several meh ones. From Mars was consistently good and ball-crushingly heavy. Way of All Flesh refined the sound of From Mars while still keeping the heaviness going. 

I'm all for them canning the riffs they don't like, though. Should make for a damn good record.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 11, 2015)

I still think the link is their best album.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 11, 2015)

Veldar said:


> I still think the link is their best album.



If for nothing other than this bit:
http://youtu.be/Vjh-Uqj4j64?t=203
(3:23)


----------



## MFB (Jun 12, 2015)

Fine by me. Like the article said, would any artist want to put out an album they weren't proud of? Imagine having to play songs you just didn't care about for years to come while on tour. Can't blame em at all.



> L'Enfant Sauvage > From Mars to Sirius > The Way of All Flesh



Not for me. Nothing will top the heavy-after-heavy-after-heavy that is From Mars to Sirius


----------



## p0ke (Jun 12, 2015)

feraledge said:


> L'Enfant Sauvage > From Mars to Sirius > The Way of All Flesh



Opposite order for me  Terra Incognita is my favorite though.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 12, 2015)

Saw them live 2 weeks ago, they were fooking tight as a gnats anus. Joe talked a bit about their new album that he is stoked about, but said it's not ready yet. 2016 I guess


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 12, 2015)

I like them all, but lets be serious here:

From Mars to Sirius >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Infant sausage>>Way of all Flesh>The Link


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 12, 2015)

Although I think From Mars, To Sirius is by far the best and most epic, you guys gotta show some more love for this album!


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 13, 2015)

Don't know The Way of All Flesh super well so I won't include it.

From Mars to Sirius > Terra Incognita > Infant Sausage (Though not less by much) > The Link


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 13, 2015)

Way of All Flesh and From Mars to Sirius was when I discovered them, so they're my favourites, but I love them all.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 13, 2015)

Entropy Prevails said:


> I´m cautiously optimistic about this. Joe said in some interview that they have explored new methods of songwriting and that they´re confident with the songs that they´ve written so far. Now comes the waiting period.



I remember reading something somewhere that they're going to have more pantera styled riffs on this one as well. 

Stoked for this myself


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 13, 2015)

From Mars To Sirius is one of my favorite albums 
I remember listening to it every morning when driving to school back when I was studying. Such a strong record! Flying Whales is awesome 

The Link is somewhat underrated IMO. I like it a lot because it sounds so different in some weird way. Also, that breakdown in Remembrance is pure insanity! I've seen them play it live two times now. So good! 

L'Enfant Savage didn't really sit well with me. It just felt empty compared to their previous releases. I really wanted to like it, but I just didn't.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 15, 2015)

TheBloodstained said:


> The Link is somewhat underrated IMO. I like it a lot because it sounds so different in some weird way. Also, that breakdown in Remembrance is pure insanity! I've seen them play it live two times now. So good!



Yep, the outro on Remembrance is sick  It was the first song I heard from them, around 2006, and that rhytm's been stuck in my head since. I believe they play that song pretty much every time too  It was pretty damned awesome back in 2006 when I saw them live.
But yeah, my favorite is still Terra Incognita. Or actually, it's got my favorite tracks but as an entity it's a bit weak, I don't like the randomness in between the heavy songs  It's just not as consistent as The Way of All Flesh and From Mars to Sirius. Same thing with The Link, though.

But still: Clone, Lizard Skin, Deliverance, Love and In the Forest ...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 15, 2015)

I always forget about the earlier material. I need to give Terra Incognita and the Link a full listen sometime.


----------



## oompa (Jun 15, 2015)

Sikthness said:


> I like them all, but lets be serious here:
> 
> From Mars to Sirius >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Infant sausage>>Way of all Flesh>The Link



Have to agree with this young man, as I believe he has got the correct amount of right angle brackets to express the relation between these albums.


----------



## gunch (Jun 15, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> If for nothing other than this bit:
> http://youtu.be/Vjh-Uqj4j64?t=203
> (3:23)



When both guitars come in quad/double tracked with the breakdown in the middle is better than that 

Agreed with The Link being my favorite with Mars to Sirius and The Way of all Flesh being close 2nd and 3rds


----------



## Semi-pro (Jun 16, 2015)

Just dropped in to say that right now I don't care if the album's gonna be out next week or next decade, cos I'm gonna see them live tonight!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 16, 2015)

:headbang:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw them live twice now and they're easily my favourite live act. They play so ridiculously tight and everything is so heavy it makes your balls want to explode. just a great time.


----------



## ilmari (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## CGrant109 (Mar 30, 2016)

^^^^ can't wait!!


----------



## vilk (Mar 30, 2016)

lmfao @ infant sausage

it's my favorite Gojira though


----------



## DLG (Mar 30, 2016)

infant sausage is great if it's your first gojira. 

if it's not, then it's a bit too predictable and there's a bit of filler. 

still a great record though, but I could live without it and just bump from mars and way of the flesh for the rest of my life. 

not too big on the earlier stuff even though the potential is obviously there. 

looking forward to this new one, it seems like they are definitely going to try nothing new and take some risks.


----------



## Cnev (Mar 30, 2016)

Damn, that sounds awesome. Was admittedly not a big fan of L'Enfant Sauvage*. *Crazy that album came out in 2012. Seems like it was last year or something.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 30, 2016)

Way of All Flesh is still my favorite. L'Enfant Sauvage seemed a little less diverse, but still hard-hitting and great.

I'm psyched for a new album. Gojira is one of the best metal bands out there.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 30, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Way of All Flesh is still my favorite. L'Enfant Sauvage seemed a little less diverse, but still hard-hitting and great.
> 
> I'm psyched for a new album. Gojira is one of the best metal bands out there.


Agreed on all counts. Sauvage had some absolutely crushing tunes (Explosia and Gift of Guilt are some of my favourite Gojira songs), but Way of All Flesh was relentlessly good.


----------



## big_aug (Mar 31, 2016)

I love Gojira. I have all their albums in my rotation. Their new album is definitely my most anticipated album this year.

Their tone/style is just crushing. There isn't another band out there that sounds like them. The vocal style let's people like me get into them even though I don't really like cookie monster style vocals. They do it just right. 

Sometimes when I listen to them, it doesn't even seem like they are using guitars haha


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 31, 2016)

ilmari said:


>




Sounds awesome!, I love that kind of deeper slow groove, often times I think that kind of thing is heavier or more powerful than chugging/strumming riffs.

Though I must admit IMO it sounds a lot like White Zombie's Where The SideWalk Ends - the last "hidden" track on Astro Creep 2000. I'm sure it's just coincidence of course (or just me), so don't take the statement the wrong way.

[YOUTUBEVID]ElY9Rl811VE[/YOUTUBEVID]


Rev.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Mar 31, 2016)

Funnily enough, I just discovered Gojira and I think L'Enfant Sauvage is one of the best metal records of the last 10 years, listening to it rn. Gave from Mars to Sirius a listen yesterday and I loved it also, I feel a band crush coming on


----------



## sakeido (Mar 31, 2016)

big_aug said:


> They do it just right.



Gojira just does everything right.  best band in metal by miles and miles and miles, and have been for just over a decade now


----------



## gunch (Apr 1, 2016)

The Link is underrated


----------



## Tech Wrath (Apr 1, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> The Link is underrated



Still wouldn't put it at my favorite but tied with From Mars to Sirius. The way of All Flesh definitely has to be my number one though. I'm really excited for this release but scared it'll be another L'Enfant sauvage. It was a really simplistic, repetitive, and boring release besides a few songs.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 1, 2016)

They're not my favorite band. However, I do listen to their music on occasion. Certain parts of their songs have these amazing riffs. Sadly, others felt a little redundant. I wish Gojira works around that this time. Their live performances seem superb. I'm still eager to hear an album I'd call masterpiece from them.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 1, 2016)

Jeesan said:


> They're not my favorite band. However, I do listen to their music on occasion. Certain parts of their songs have these amazing riffs. Sadly, others felt a little redundant. I wish Gojira works around that this time. Their live performances seem superb. I'm still eager to hear an album I'd call masterpiece from them.



You're not alone, I feel the same way. Gojira has both amazing transcending musical passages and repetitious simplistic boring passages as well in every album of theirs. My biggest issue with them is their best riffs are often their shortest lived. Why not ride those great riffs longer? Toxic Garbage Island for example - the chorus plays twice but the first time is without vocals and the vocals really make that part shine. 

At least for me the good news is they've gotten better and better overall with each new release. I'm am *really* looking forward to the new album with that teaser clip. I just hope it's not one really great slow track but that there's a lot more of that type of stuff! 


Rev.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 2, 2016)

Tech Wrath said:


> Still wouldn't put it at my favorite but tied with From Mars to Sirius. The way of All Flesh definitely has to be my number one though. I'm really excited for this release but scared it'll be another L'Enfant sauvage. It was a really simplistic, repetitive, and boring release besides a few songs.



Born in Winter riff of the year for 2014 tho. it boggles my mind that they don't play it live, but I find it quite fatiguing to play 





silverabyss said:


> The Link is underrated



imo the old stuff from the Link and Terra Incognita is much, much better on the Link Alive concert DVD than on the actual recordings. Aside from Remembrance, that song slays equally hard on both the studio and live versions.


----------



## geekusa (Apr 6, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> The Link is underrated



The Link is phenomenal. They are great at executing a particular atmosphere/aesthetic on any given album. Sure Terra Incognita is a bit more fragmented than the rest, but the Link is so tribal, rhythmic, and dry. From Mars to Sirius is so wide open and huge sounding. Instruments are drenched in just the right amount of reverb. The Way of All Flesh is so in your face. It may be my favorite production on a metal album. Ever. Gojira is one of the few bands that I am confident will never disappoint me. Even Sauvage, which is not nearly my favorite album, showed musical growth towards a more concise and simple style of songwriting that can appeal to people who are not necessarily into extreme metal

/fanboy rant


----------



## p0ke (Apr 21, 2016)

Just one more day until we get the first song of the new album!



They also released this a week ago:


----------



## jwade (Apr 21, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> Sounds awesome!, I love that kind of deeper slow groove, often times I think that kind of thing is heavier or more powerful than chugging/strumming riffs.
> 
> Though I must admit IMO it sounds a lot like White Zombie's Where The SideWalk Ends - the last "hidden" track on Astro Creep 2000. I'm sure it's just coincidence of course (or just me), so don't take the statement the wrong way.
> 
> ...




I thought the exact same thing. I could listen to these looped for hours.


----------



## coffeeflush (Apr 21, 2016)

I have been cut off from internet for quiet sometime, just noticed this thread.
I love gojira to death. The new album sounds so insane, is that an ebow they are using ?


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 21, 2016)

sakeido said:


> Gojira just does everything right.  best band in metal by miles and miles and miles, and have been for just over a decade now


I agree. Everyone else has been getting into this niche within a niche thing, or just writing boring derivative crap based on other bands or their own past work.

Gojira have always just been that little bit more willing to do weird, kooky stuff that accentuates what they're doing elsewhere. 

Little things too - Like the snare sound on Mouth Of Kala. I don't know why but that's the first time a single drum has been the focal point of a track for me - it's somehow just absolutely nasty and clinical, but also perfectly suited.


----------



## Kidneythief (Apr 21, 2016)

I love them, and super excited about the new album that's coming 

Got a picture with the whole band about 3 years ago when they were playing a festival here  I still can't comprehend how, but I got into the meet'n'greet area wich was happening after the show:
https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t31.0-8/1072537_4692345125102_1244502809_o.jpg

Fun parts of that show included:
-Jean-Michel ran infront of the front row high-fiving everyone
-I don't know how, or what natural phenomenons played along, but as they started playing Gift of guilt at the end of the show, the clouds moved, and revealed the moon behind them, wich was blood red


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 21, 2016)

Kidneythief said:


> I love them, and super excited about the new album that's coming
> 
> Got a picture with the whole band about 3 years ago when they were playing a festival here  I still can't comprehend how, but I got into the meet'n'greet area wich was happening after the show:
> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t31.0-8/1072537_4692345125102_1244502809_o.jpg
> ...


I'm convinced Gojira commands the skies. My buddy saw them a few years back in Heavy MTL and they summoned a storm with Flying Whales right when the song kicked in.


----------



## Veldar (Apr 21, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> The Link is underrated



My favourite album that they've done.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 22, 2016)

Spoiler



clean vox zomg


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 22, 2016)

This guy is definitely an awesome vocalist.

Amazing chorus. Very new from Gojira! Love it when bands evolve their sound. This will be an interesting album.


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 22, 2016)

Im diggin the tune - a bit layed back on the instrumental side.


----------



## DLG (Apr 22, 2016)

ugh. I think this might be Gojira's "Load" album. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 22, 2016)

DLG said:


> ugh. I think this might be Gojira's "Load" album. Hope I'm wrong.



I have the same feeling. I don't think I like it 

I do like the guitar tone, it's sexy and woody. Jury is still out on the drum sound.

edit: don't like the drum sound either, sounds dead


----------



## Sumsar (Apr 22, 2016)

Hmm yeah it's a bit boring to be honest. Very plain. And what's with that weird whammy effect on the guitar?

I hope it's just the usual thing with the label thinking that the most down to earth and boring song of an album is the best for the first single, which never quite seems to work with heavy bands.

Hope whatever comes next is gonna be a bit more aggresive, this was almost "hard-rock"-ish.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 22, 2016)

Where is the bass?


----------



## Kidneythief (Apr 22, 2016)

New track sounds great to me, although drums are a bit "layed back". Still waiting on the rest of the album to get the full picture. Never judge them to soon


----------



## isispelican (Apr 22, 2016)

facking love it!


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 22, 2016)

I was expecting Gojira to do something similar to this track. Their use of effects/unorthodox tapped licks in the past is indicative of that. I don't mind it. It's not heavy metal, but I'm not necessarily partial to that.

Gojira was trying to evolve their sound, even though they already had a niche to begin with. I just hope the rest of the album isn't this simplistic, and has more aggressive stuff ...aggressive stuff that's finally well-done. 

Im asking for too much. But I have a hunch these guys have it in them.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 22, 2016)

Stranded sounds a bit meh to me. Not bad, but I was expecting something a bit better.

I shouldn't make assumptions based on one song, but I'm kind of afraid they're choosing for an accessible sound for a bigger audience. Would make sense, because they have been on the brink of becoming one of the biggest in metal for a while already.


----------



## DLG (Apr 22, 2016)

It makes perfect sense and it was completely expected. Some of us were just naive enough to think it wouldn't happen. 

They signed to Roadrunner. They released an album that was a bridge between the old sound a newer, more "commercial" sound. 

Huge tours opening up for Metallica and Slayer. 

Making an album with more crossover potential is the next logical step.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 22, 2016)

Was super looking forward to this but I found the track dull and uninteresting unfortunately. However, I reeeeeally want to hear the full version of that slow track in their studio entrance teaser. And I think the material in some of their other teasers sounds awesome too. I'm curious to know for sure but it appears to be a shakuhachi being played in the one teaser. I too have and play a shakuhachi and have been planning to implement it into one of my tracks someday. Still very much looking forward to the album.


Rev.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 22, 2016)

5/7 looking forward to the whole album!


----------



## gunch (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm usually the first one to get ultra pissed when a band gets more toothless, slick and pop-structured but this isn't bad, and hell Joe's done loads of clean singing before.


----------



## big_aug (Apr 22, 2016)

I like the new song. Its not quite as punishing as their older stuff. Its a lot more accessible. I think they'll attract a lot more fans that might not have ever have their previous albums a shot the first time around.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 22, 2016)

DLG said:


> ugh. I think this might be Gojira's "Load" album. Hope I'm wrong.



it could just as easily be their Black Album 

the mix is a definite step back from the last couple albums, dunno why they didn't just keep with the L'enfant Sauvage sound. 

Doubt this will be my favorite song off the new album but I always enjoy hearing how a band interprets their song when they move in a more conventional, mainstream direction. The vocals are still on average way too harsh to appeal to 97% of people though.


----------



## big_aug (Apr 22, 2016)

We can only hope this will be their Load or Black Album. Both ....ing killer albums. I love Gojira. They're pretty much the best heaviest awesome sounding band out there right now. I'd love to hear them a little less agressve like this song. Do you really want to hear the same .... over and over? 

I know I'll like the album because I like Gojira's core sound. I'll like whatever direction they go. I like having variety WITHIN a single artist's catalog.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 22, 2016)

I liked it. I'm hoping that they picked a "safe" song from the new album to release first and there will be better and heavier songs on the album. My only worry is that they're with Roadrunner and that the label had too much influence on their writing/sound. I'd also like it more if the clean vocals were more droney like they were on The Way of All Flesh (song, not album).


----------



## DLG (Apr 22, 2016)

the vocals are still agressive and they are not going to be mainstream giants, but it's obvious that they (band and roadrunner) want to reach the next level. to be lamb of god popular.

infant sausage was the bridge album, this one will be the crossover one.

And I'm fine with that as long as the tunes are good.

I like remission and the new arena rock mastodon stuff, as long as the tracks are good.

This song is just not good to me. The riffs are weak, the chorus is whatever, some of the riff transitions sound forced, just not a good song imo


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 22, 2016)

sakeido said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> clean vox zomg




I really like it. A lot. I'd love to hear some progression from them. I hope they've stepped away from the same formula from previous albums, and are about to put out some of the best material of their careers so far, much like Mastadon did with OMATS.


----------



## Cnev (Apr 22, 2016)

Hm, pretty interesting. I like the chorus quite a bit, as I'm a sucker for that type of riffing on top of simple, pounding drumlines. The whammy seems a bit contrived, but his vocals are a nice departure. Not sure about this one yet. I'd like to hear it against another song from the album.


----------



## jwade (Apr 22, 2016)

I would probably like the song a lot if it didn't have the obnoxious RATM/KORN whammy pedal crap happening ruining the riff. That sound pisses me off in a way I can't describe. 

The rest of the song was ok I suppose. Kind of felt like the label heard them jamming on something mellow as warmup and said 'Hey, we can get behind that sound. That's the single.'


----------



## big_aug (Apr 22, 2016)

The chorus riff is catchy/groovy as ..... My head is bobbing nonstop the whole time. That's probably why it's the first single.


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm really surprised that whammy is bothering so many of you. I thought it was the coolest part


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 22, 2016)

Pre-ordered from iTunes. Sounds much better that youtube. Hopefully the rest of the album will be more crushing. If this turns out to be their "Load/reload" album, it will still probably be an awesome album..


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Apr 23, 2016)

piggins411 said:


> I'm really surprised that whammy is bothering so many of you. I thought it was the coolest part



Agree. It gives it an evil vibe I think. Love the song.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Apr 23, 2016)

I can't decide what to think of the now song. I must admit that I wasn't too impressed upon my first listen, but I think I understand what they're trying to do with it?

It's a cool song, but given what Gojira has done in the past I find it a little underwhelming.
Maybe it works better in the context of the album? 

Haven't decided if I should preorder or not. I kinda want to, but I'm afraid that Magma will be the album from Gojira, which I can't get into.


----------



## SD83 (Apr 23, 2016)

When I first heard it yesterday, youtube, my speakers, normal volume, I was seriously disappointed. Almost hated it. Until last night the DJ decided to play it, the dancefloor went empty except for three guys headbanging and it was awesome. It seems to be one of those songs that get better the louder you play them


----------



## Fiction (Apr 23, 2016)

I think its great. Heavy riffs, simple, super catchy, maintains an ambience as well throughout. I feel like Gojiras been doing that for 3 albums now, Definitely more mainstream, but it's still Gojira, I am preeeetty pumped for this album.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm so disappointed. It's even worse because Joe specifically said that they dumbed down the songs because peoples attention spans are shorter. Part of Gojira's appeal for me was that with each song, there was another awesome riff around the corner. Once you hear the chorus in this song, that's pretty much it. I'll still buy the album, but it sucks that they just kind of sound like any other metal band.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not sure I can get down with it either, not bad but not great. I like the guitar tone but it's not "big" enough for them.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 23, 2016)

Sounds very meh to me, let's hope the album is awesome and think of this song as "that weirdly chosen single"


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 23, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> I'm so disappointed. It's even worse because Joe specifically said that they dumbed down the songs because peoples attention spans are shorter.



Actually he said they opted for a 10 song album because of that, and likely also somewhat shorter songs, not that they made the songs technically "dumbed down" or simpler. Here's the exact comment:

"We want a short album," he says. "Something less epic than what we usually do. People's attentions are shorter now. So a lot of the songs are four minutes."


Rev.


----------



## big_aug (Apr 23, 2016)

It sounds like Gojira to me. Simple riffs and songs that they make sound heavy. They add things like the whammy, pick scrapes, harmonics, etc to spice it up. This song fits their formula pretty well.


----------



## Korbain (Apr 24, 2016)

Im really digging the song. It's different, but still has that distinct gojira sound  Took a few listens for it to click.

So random hearing them use like a pitch shifting effect in their music haha


----------



## Aztec (Apr 24, 2016)

Catchy, easy to sing along, headbanging riffs, but still sounds like Gojira.
Being the first song released this is probably the most mainstreamy song on the album, so I'm positive about the rest.


----------



## Thorerges (Apr 24, 2016)

Riffs are heavy as hell. A little simple but that was expected, terrible lyrics.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 24, 2016)

Sounds like an incoming black album to me, IMO. Which I am fine with. Love how people try to pretend that the black album/load aren't great metal albums. They're just not thrash. Fans are fans, and more people liking metal is always better than less.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 24, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> Actually he said they opted for a 10 song album because of that, and likely also somewhat shorter songs, not that they made the songs technically "dumbed down" or simpler. Here's the exact comment:
> 
> "We want a short album," he says. "Something less epic than what we usually do. People's attentions are shorter now. So a lot of the songs are four minutes."
> 
> ...



Less epic and all the songs being 4 or so minutes, and then using this song as a basis for the album's overall sound, one can infer that they've gone out of their way to write songs that are easier to digest. Dumbed down is just an uglier way of saying what Joe said. 

I hope the rest of the songs on this album are more interesting. I went back and listened to the title track of the last album and it just blows this out of the water.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 24, 2016)

That songs, rips. At first, I didn't think too much of it, but as I went off to work on other stuff, that opening riff just kept rotating in my head..

I'm pumped. \m/


----------



## JustMac (Apr 25, 2016)

Did anyone else catch that phaser effect going on in the first chorus? 

Also, I think the song is a nice, catchy tune (it's very palatable, it's a distortion switch and a throat-lozenge away from a pop song!), but agree with others' hopes that more a heavy, classic Gojira is featured on the rest of the album.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 25, 2016)

I hope the new song is their radio-friendly filler put out for the label. I dont like the whammy thing at all. The clean singing was pretty cool and I'd like to hear them use it to contrast the super heavy riffs I know they're capable of.


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 25, 2016)

I was all in all a bit disappointed. I hope the rest of the album is significantly better.


----------



## Fathand (Apr 26, 2016)

I haven't really paid any attention to how progressive Gojira has been before, but feelwise this isn't really the overbearing Abrams Eco-tank I was expecting. They just took me for a delightful stomp & stroll in the forest, so to speak. 

Then again, as a musician you make what feels right - no matter what people might be expecting. Gotta check the full length though, I suspect there is more to this than it seems. 



(please excuse the bad metaphors, It's been a long day at the office..)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 26, 2016)

One time I remixed a Gojira song. Spoiler alert: it has a little dubstep influence because it was 2012.

https://soundcloud.com/leftyguitarjoe/vacremix-mp3


----------



## Metaguitarist (Apr 26, 2016)

My girlfriend isn't really a big fan of metal (She likes Devin Townsend and some other more humor-oriented metal bands) but she liked this. I like it too, despite its vanilla-simplicity. The full-length has my interest.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 28, 2016)

Gojira is sounding like a cross between Prong and Killing Joke. 

I liked them before, but I very much approve of this change


----------



## rockskate4x (Apr 28, 2016)

disliked but intrigued...

meh but intrigued...

that moment i realize it's been in my head all day...

can't stop humming bits to myself...

revisiting the song multiple times a day...

full hard-on for new gojira finally achieved


----------



## bhakan (Apr 28, 2016)

I used to be more against when a great heavy band releases a more poppy album, but I realized that we already have plenty of near flawless heavy albums from Gojira, but there has been a serious lack of catchy hard rock/not-so-heavy metal, so if Gojira can actually write a "black album," I'll be pretty happy.

I didn't like The Hunter at first for example, but then one day I was driving and forgot my ipod, so I turned on the radio to my local generic ....ty hard rock station and the second or third song I heard was Curl of the Burl, and I may not like radio rock as much as something like Leviathan, but damn, that's a fun catchy song and definitely a hell of a lot better than everything else they were playing. I think metal desperately needs more black albums.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 28, 2016)

bhakan said:


> I used to be more against when a great heavy band releases a more poppy album, but I realized that we already have plenty of near flawless heavy albums from Gojira, but there has been a serious lack of catchy hard rock/not-so-heavy metal, so if Gojira can actually write a "black album," I'll be pretty happy.
> 
> I didn't like The Hunter at first for example, but then one day I was driving and forgot my ipod, so I turned on the radio to my local generic ....ty hard rock station and the second or third song I heard was Curl of the Burl, and I may not like radio rock as much as something like Leviathan, but damn, that's a fun catchy song and definitely a hell of a lot better than everything else they were playing. I think metal desperately needs more black albums.



Such a fantastic point; I'd LOVE the Hunter if it were by another band, because it's such a good rock album, but wasn't the Mastodon I knew, so wrote it off. Listening to it now, I just appreciated how gifted they are as musicians, and that it's great in its own right. 

Great players bringing their songwriting prowess to the commercial fold may help in pushing music forward. Did the Black Album hold a candle to aJFA? Hell no! But it really put heavy metal on the map again.


----------



## coreysMonster (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, the new Gojira song is primal, melodic and groovy. It's Gojira through and through.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah, I'm really digging the new track as well. I've been a fan for a long time too.


----------



## big_aug (Apr 29, 2016)

All this talk of Gojira's Black Album has me just frothing at the mouth. My hype levels are off the charts.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 30, 2016)

I love it, I just booked a Gojira tattoo for next Wednesday, i'll post after I get it!


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 30, 2016)

Fiction said:


> I love it, I just booked a Gojira tattoo for next Wednesday, i'll post after I get it!



I met a dude at a BTBAM show with a FMtS tattoo. It was pretty killer


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 4, 2016)

I may not like the new song but HOLY .... THEY ARE HEADLINING THE TABERNACLE HERE IN ATLANTA

This is where massive metal bands come an play, talking about Slayer, Megadeth, Lamb of God, Mastodon, etc. ....ing Gojira is headlining this venue. I haven't been this excited for a show since the first time I saw Lamb of God.


----------



## Fiction (May 6, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> I met a dude at a BTBAM show with a FMtS tattoo. It was pretty killer



Thats what I got! Always wanted to get a tat of it, it's slightly re-worked and due to it being my shoulder its hard to photograph, cause the whale head changes depending on angle of my arm, and the planet/body warp with my shoulder blade.. But i'm stoked on it! Still a little bruising, hence the red/purple, thats not actual colouring.


----------



## sakeido (May 19, 2016)

New song "Silvera" crushes as well but I think I like Stranded better.

It goes up on iTunes 7 AM your time apparently. Dunno if a video is dropping or not


----------



## big_aug (May 19, 2016)

sakeido said:


> New song "Silvera" crushes as well but I think I like Stranded better.
> 
> It goes up on iTunes 7 AM your time apparently. Dunno if a video is dropping or not



Man can't wait to listen tomorrow.


----------



## jwade (May 19, 2016)

It's definitely more what you expect from them. Dig the new track way more.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 20, 2016)




----------



## big_aug (May 20, 2016)

I really like the vocals on these first two songs. I hope the rest of the album is similar. I like this new song too. Cant wait for this album


----------



## p0ke (May 20, 2016)

Yep, that's more like it. I do like Stranded too, but this new one sounds more like Gojira  

I hope there's even heavier songs on the album though.


----------



## Kidneythief (May 20, 2016)

I liked Stranded...but this one got me hyped even more... 

The video is amazing, almost like I'm watchin a sort of religious/conspiracy/sci-fi movie 
I need to pre-order ASAP


----------



## DLG (May 20, 2016)

this is terrible imo. 

what a drastic fall from grace. 

from one of the most original and artistic death metal bands to this. 

everything that made gojira authentic and unique completely stripped away.

3-4 minute pop-structured songs, boring pantera-lite riffs, so blatantly pandering to the american market. weak.


----------



## Asrial (May 20, 2016)

^I have no idea what you talk about. This sounds like gojira to me. A bit shorter format than normally and the cleans are new, but everything else seems so far not unlike what's normally shown as promotional footage.


----------



## Triple7 (May 20, 2016)

I absolutely love both new songs. That chorus riff on Silvera...oh yeah!


----------



## Mprinsje (May 20, 2016)

dig this way more than stranded. cool "solo-y" bit too.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 20, 2016)

Completely disagree with you, DLG. This new song sounds awesome and still sounds like Gojira. Stranded had me a bit worried but I'm excited for the new album now.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 20, 2016)

@DLG, they may have structured their songs differently, but they still have the Gojira sound everyone is used to. Bands change/progress over, that's life. If you don't like it you don't have to listen to it


----------



## Rev2010 (May 20, 2016)

Man, I have to say... I listened to this new track and said, "I like this hook riff, it's cool" but then the song ended and I was like... "That's it???". So they play the chorus three times, inject (what is IMO) a weak bridge and that's it, the song ends. This is the trend these days - 2 verses, 1 weak filler bridge, and 3 of the same choruses. 

I've been so hyped for this album, but I have to admit I'm starting to think I may be disappointed. I just want that one song from the teaser where they enter the studio and they're playing that slow track with the harmonics. That one sounded amazing IMO.

Oh, also want to say I think the videos are pretty laughable. Go ahead and flame me  I really like Gojira, just being honest here.


Rev.


----------



## gunch (May 20, 2016)

Stuff changes, sometimes bad, sometimes good

That they're going the way of Lamb of God doesn't make The Link or FMS any worse


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 20, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> Man, I have to say... I listened to this new track and said, "I like this hook riff, it's cool" but then the song ended and I was like... "That's it???". So they play the chorus three times, inject (what is IMO) a weak bridge and that's it, the song ends. This is the trend these days - 2 verses, 1 weak filler bridge, and 3 of the same choruses.



the only way that's different from an older Gojira song is that they didn't put in an extra 2 minutes of riffing to beat you over the head with (in the best way possible)


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (May 20, 2016)

Love Gojira, but was so disappointed by Stranded. It's not a bad song, don't get me wrong, but it's not a great song, and I guess I came to expect greatness from Gojira.

Silvera is a better song, no doubt... but I do hope the rest of the album has a better mixture of more interesting and heavier rhythms and riffs in the songs.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 20, 2016)

I think the new songs (except for some parts) kind of lack the character their previous albums had. Not impressed so far. Hopefully the rest surprises me.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 20, 2016)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> the only way that's different from an older Gojira song is that they didn't put in an extra 2 minutes of riffing to beat you over the head with (in the best way possible)



For the record. I really *like* Gojira, I don't *love* Gojira. I do think their past albums have too many boring simple strummed riffage mixed in with some boring and also some good sound "tweaks" - meaning their use of pick scrapes (don't like it) or harmonics (do like it). The problem that's always kept me from loving Gojira is that the parts they do that I DO love are most typically the shortest part of the song or only played one time for a short period in a whole song while the boring stuff is repeated constantly.

My excitement over this album was brought on by the teasers like these two (post continues below the vids):

[YOUTUBEVID]o-_aOZooy90[/YOUTUBEVID]

[YOUTUBEVID]0fCPxqJlmIE[/YOUTUBEVID]

From everything they've posted and with the death of Joe & Mario's mother I thought that perhaps this album would bring about the depth that I personally always felt they could dig deeper into. What we have instead so far is really nothing more than standard Gojira with shorter songs and more pop oriented structures.


Rev.


----------



## Cnev (May 20, 2016)

New track is a snoozer, boring and basic. One of the things going for Gojira was their relative creative depth within the metal genre. Sounds like they've gotten over it. Shame.


----------



## big_aug (May 20, 2016)

I love it. Its Gojira. Simple. Heavy as ..... Give me more on the album.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 20, 2016)

This new song helped quell the doubts that Stranded put in me. Its still Gojira, but different enough to be interesting.


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> For the record. I really *like* Gojira, I don't *love* Gojira. I do think their past albums have too many boring simple strummed riffage mixed in with some boring and also some good sound "tweaks" - meaning their use of pick scrapes (don't like it) or harmonics (do like it). The problem that's always kept me from loving Gojira is that the parts they do that I DO love are most typically the shortest part of the song or only played one time for a short period in a whole song while the boring stuff is repeated constantly.
> 
> My excitement over this album was brought on by the teasers like these two (post continues below the vids):
> 
> ...



I'm in the exact opposite camp here, I largely hate everything going on this video and feel it's best left as that ~45 second clip that it is; if they used it as an outro, that'd probably the most I could stomach. But an entire album of that? No please.

I don't doubt that most will view Magma as Gojira's "black album" if they're all at least this level of writing, but it'll still be a killer album.


----------



## skyshaver (May 21, 2016)

I like it. I hope there are some longer pieces on the record but it's still full of the stuff that makes me like this band. Tight melodies, no flashy shredding, and heavy, heavy rhythms.


----------



## sakeido (May 21, 2016)

I really like it... really really like it. Still sounds so distinctly Gojira, and streamlined in an intelligent way that doesn't make me miss the older, more epic songs. I miss the mix from L'enfant Sauvage though... this mix is still really good, but the crush factor is just not quite as high as it could be


----------



## DLG (May 21, 2016)

Cnev said:


> New track is a snoozer, boring and basic. One of the things going for Gojira was their relative creative depth within the metal genre. Sounds like they've gotten over it. Shame.



exactly. 

of course, it sounds like Gojira, it's Gojira, duh. 

But literally everything that made me fall in love with them is missing. 

Gojira was such a breath of fresh air for death metal. They played heavy as hell death metal, without sounding like a death metal band. 

They grooved hard as hell without being simplistic and corny. 

They sounded like Neurosis channeling Morbid Angel, playing splintering death metal riffs with a sense of tension and epicness that no one was doing. 

They had that genuine French element, the artistic statement, the reason so many bands from France are amazing - they swapped that out for jumping in slow motion over Manhattan with expensive cameras. 

I get it, Roadrunner, bigger audience, more investment = need to sell more records, just wish they didn't throw the essence of the band away to achieve it. 

And these songs aren't even good to me as radio-friendly metal tracks. I think they sound like they are trying too hard to write a catchy song, like it's not in their DNA - which is not the case with bands that went a similar direction like Lamb of God and Mastodon. 

Mastodon knows how to write an arena rock anthem, Lamb of God knows how to appeal to redneck Pantera fans that don't listen to much outside mainstream metal. 

Gojira sounds like they are struggling to make these songs, IMO.


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 21, 2016)

I like the new song a lot. I like how they play on one groove, and then the switch it up in the second verse. It reminiscent of Meshuggah, Gojira are a showing off their rhythm playing prowess in this track. I don't like Stranded at all, but I feel like there is more than meets the eye with this new album. 

I will miss the From Mars to Sirius songwriting style though, songs like Where Dragons Dwell and In The Wilderness were absolutely crushing.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 21, 2016)

MFB said:


> But an entire album of that? No please.



I wasn't at all suggesting that I want an entire album of that. Of course not. But what I'm talking about is expanding their music in a sense, or adding in more experimental ideas is what I was looking for. I guess the instant I read that "the songs and album are short because people these days have shorter attention spans" I should've known right then where it would lead. I mean, that _is_ a stupid comment to make and is also an insult to their current fan base.


Rev.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 21, 2016)

Tried to get into Gojira before but it never really clicked. Say what you will about this latest track but because of it I've not only pre-ordered Magma but went and picked up From Mars to Sirius through L'Enfant Sauvage as well.

I definitely get the frustration from folks who've been following them since earlier in their career, most of my favorite bands have disappointed as of late. That said, I'll count myself lucky coming "into the fold" at this point, makes it easier to enjoy these new tracks at face value.


----------



## chinnybob (May 22, 2016)

I reckon this will be one of those albums that will take time for me to fully appreciate, rather than blowing me away at first listen.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeC (May 22, 2016)

I love the new songs. There is a certain understated maturity that I find very thoughtful and it blends well with the typical Gojira heaviness. 

My only concern is that I'll wear these tracks out waiting for the album to come out.


----------



## sakeido (May 23, 2016)

I always love how metal fans never, ever get tired of crafting elaborate arguments to justify their whining when a band they like decides to streamline their sound. Like some random jackoffs in the crowd understand the band, their sound and their motivations better than the guys in the actual band. It's even funnier when these randos wish the band had gotten more experimental, weird and niche. It's not exactly healthy to tie your enjoyment of a band to how few other people like it 

The song has a lot of plays and over 99% likes so clearly they did something right. It's almost like all of Gojira's essence has come through in a newer, simpler song... just like it has on Mastodon, Meshuggah, and Lamb of God's new stuff. 

 

Let the band do what it will


----------



## Rev2010 (May 23, 2016)

sakeido said:


> I always love how metal fans never, ever get tired of crafting elaborate arguments to justify their whining when a band they like decides to streamline their sound.



I always love how there's some random jackoff's on the internet that get butt hurt when people discuss something and voice opinions that differ from their's. If it bothers you why not find a country to live in where people aren't allowed to voice their opinions? 

Your argument is just as stupid as the one you're complaining about. This extends to every facet of life. People will give differing opinions on movies, restaurants/food, people, politics, etc. Thank God there's always one of you to come tell us all how idiotic we're acting for voicing our opinions. Sure would be a boring Internet without you folk 


Rev.


----------



## sakeido (May 23, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> I always love how there's some random jackoff's on the internet that get butt hurt when people discuss something and voice opinions that differ from their's. If it bothers you why not find a country to live in where people aren't allowed to voice their opinions?
> 
> Your argument is just as stupid as the one you're complaining about. This extends to every facet of life. People will give differing opinions on movies, restaurants/food, people, politics, etc. Thank God there's always one of you to come tell us all how idiotic we're acting for voicing our opinions. Sure would be a boring Internet without you folk
> 
> ...



Not really butthurt there bud, just pointing out that metal fans really never do get tired of bitching about their bands going mainstream. It's just observable history at this point, a many decades long tradition we inherited from prog because of bands like Genesis and Journey. You are also, by definition, a random jackoff in the crowd. But my argument is nowhere near as stupid as yours, since mine is basically "be cool with what they've done" and yours is "throw a tantrum" which has now spilled into a second post. Keep it up!


----------



## Rev2010 (May 23, 2016)

sakeido said:


> Not really butthurt there bud, just pointing out that metal fans really never do get tired of bitching about their bands going mainstream.



Yeah you are butthurt or you wouldn't have spent the time to post what you posted.



sakeido said:


> You are also, by definition, a random jackoff in the crowd.



Such short term memory. YOU called ME a random jackoff to begin with, I was merely *reusing* your words. Here's what you wrote, and by mentioning the experimental part you are clearly referencing my post - hence calling *me* a random jackoff: *"Like some random jackoffs in the crowd understand the band, their sound and their motivations better than the guys in the actual band. It's even funnier when these randos wish the band had gotten more experimental"*



sakeido said:


> But my argument is nowhere near as stupid as yours, since mine is basically "be cool with what they've done"



Tell yourself that all you want but you're wrong. Your argument *is* stupider because you're basically telling everyone that if they don't like a bands change in direction they should just shut up and not say anything about it because the band knows what direction they want to take better than the fans. _But that is not the point!_ The point is people voicing their opinions on how they feel in regard to the band's "new direction". You're happy with it, others aren't. Yet here you go calling me some random jackoff because I'd basically posted saying essentially "that from the teaser trailers I'd hoped they'd gotten more experimental but it doesn't look as such with these two new tracks?" - yet I'm a jackoff??



sakeido said:


> and yours is "throw a tantrum" which has now spilled into a second post. Keep it up!



Tantrum? Cause I'm telling you truth here?  And spilled into a second post? What are you talking about? And for the record, it's not a tantrum, just calling out a random internet jackoff for what he's posting and calling him what he's calling everyone else that has a differing opinion.


Rev.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (May 23, 2016)

sakeido said:


> I always love how metal fans never, ever get tired of crafting elaborate arguments to justify their whining when a band they like decides to streamline their sound. Like some random jackoffs in the crowd understand the band, their sound and their motivations better than the guys in the actual band. It's even funnier when these randos wish the band had gotten more experimental, weird and niche. It's not exactly healthy to tie your enjoyment of a band to how few other people like it
> 
> The song has a lot of plays and over 99% likes so clearly they did something right. It's almost like all of Gojira's essence has come through in a newer, simpler song... just like it has on Mastodon, Meshuggah, and Lamb of God's new stuff.
> 
> ...




You are assuming the reason I, and folks like myself, don't like this new music is BECAUSE Gojira has become popular. I could care less about a bands popularity, I'm judging this based on the music presented. Plain and simple. This new music is not as interesting as the old music that got me hooked on Gojira. End of story.

I'm happy a band like Gojira has the opportunity to make money and be visible; it gives me hope for the future of metal musicians. I hope they make a ton of money of this new record, I really do. But I support music that challenges me, musically, and so far I'm not interested in this new watered-down approach to the standard "Gojira" sound.


----------



## n4t (May 23, 2016)

sakeido said:


> I always love how metal fans never, ever get tired of crafting elaborate arguments to justify their whining when a band they like decides to streamline their sound.
> 
> Let the band do what it will



This tool-bag is the self-appointed defender of bands that lose their edge. Don't waste your time on what is essentially an informational equivalent of a steaming turd. 

No over-worded, pretend-intelligent post from a d-bag apologist like sakeido is going to change the opinions of the people who are genuinely disappointed by bands that lame out or decide to chase fame as they get old. All sakeido posts illustrate is that sakeido is a douche-wagon that is dangerously over-full of douchiness.


----------



## sakeido (May 23, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> Yeah you are butthurt or you wouldn't have spent the time to post what you posted.



 going by word count then, you are demonstrably much, much more butthurt



n4t said:


> This tool-bag is the self-appointed defender of bands that lose their edge. Don't waste your time on what is essentially an informational equivalent of a steaming turd.
> 
> No over-worded, pretend-intelligent post from a d-bag apologist like sakeido is going to change the opinions of the people who are genuinely disappointed by bands that lame out or decide to chase fame as they get old. All sakeido posts illustrate is that sakeido is a douche-wagon that is dangerously over-full of douchiness.



It's always worth it when a post I rattle off in 30 seconds makes people so mad their vocabulary shrinks to a bunch of variations on douchebag


----------



## Rev2010 (May 23, 2016)

sakeido said:


> It's always worth it when a post I rattle off in 30 seconds makes people so mad their vocabulary shrinks to a bunch of variations on douchebag



I'll pose a question to you:

Who's the bigger douche?....

1. The person that posts voicing a negative opinion about something
or 
2. The person that posts whining about _someone else_ voicing a negative opinion about something?



Rev.


----------



## akinari (May 23, 2016)




----------



## big_aug (May 23, 2016)

Jesus people. If you dont like it, then say you don't like it and go listen to the three or four other Gojira albums that all meet your needs or a different band. It isn't that hard. I did this in the Gorguts thread. I didn't like it. I said I didn't like it, then I never went back in the thread.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 23, 2016)

Fvck ya'll. 
Stranded was meh but Silvera kicks some serious as$. Don't like the direction they're headed? Guess what, their older material hasn't disappeared.


----------



## sakeido (May 23, 2016)

Rev2010 said:


> Y "that from the teaser trailers I'd hoped they'd gotten more experimental but it doesn't look as such with these two new tracks?" - yet I'm a jackoff??



riddle me this 

how is it not "experimental" when a band I'd say is known for not using many, if any, effects suddenly busts out a lot of pedals on the lead single from their new album? And not just reverb and delay, but .... most guitarists don't think is cool anymore like a flanger and whammy? 

how is it not experimental when a band that averages 5 minutes a song and an hour an album releases an album that's about 40 minutes and (presumably) 3:30-4:00 songs? 

how is it not experimental when go from almost exclusively heavy vocals to almost a 50/50 split with cleans? 

how is it not experimental to go from five albums straight of odd song structures to something by the book? you gotta consider context here bud. Would you not think it is a challenge to retain your distinct musical voice when you are rocking the same song structure as pop radio? 

are you sure "experimental" is the word you want to use...? are you sure you didn't just want them to rehash From Mars or the Way of All Flesh again?


----------



## coffeeflush (May 23, 2016)

Just posting for the sake of posting.

Big ol Gojira fan here, didn't like new songs. Both of them, I agree with rev and DLG that gojira has gotten rid of their uniqueness in these songs. 

Some find that better, others don't. 

No need to split hairs. 
@Sakeido : No one attacked you dude. Just someone posting an argument different from yours with valid points at that. Not saying you are wrong, but different folks have different preferences, the CHANGE you like MIGHT BE THE CHANGE SOMEONE ELSE HATES.


----------



## coffeeflush (May 23, 2016)

And since this thread is about Gojira. From way back in time.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 24, 2016)

coffeeflush said:


> And since this thread is about Gojira. From way back in time.




I've always loved this song, but you know what? Silvera is a better song


----------



## Fiction (May 24, 2016)

Riddle me this!









sakeido said:


> riddle me this
> 
> *riddles*



RIDDLES ?¿?¿


----------



## DLG (May 24, 2016)

seems like people are angrier about people not liking the new gojira than the people who don't like the new gojira are angry about it 

I was just telling you guys why I don't like it, stating my personal reasons behind my opinion. 

Certainly won't lose any sleep over it, there's tons of other cool bands/albums to check out that aren't trying to suckle on the teat of American teens.


----------



## SD83 (May 24, 2016)

sakeido said:


> are you sure "experimental" is the word you want to use...?



If you always went to work by car, is it "experimental" to go by subway? Gojira never really did all that stuff, but approximatly 12 million other bands have, and it worked for a good many. If you're looking solely on Gojira, it might be kind of an experiment. But one that has been tried and found working by others. Could still go wrong, but highly unlikely when you're good at it. And they are. 
The new songs are OK. Rather good in a context other than Gojira, but to me the same is true for many songs from "Load/Reload" (good as rock songs, not so good as late-80s-Metallica songs). But then again, I found L'efant sauvage rather dissapointing, if it ends up like Stranded/Silvera I might enjoy Magma a good deal more. Not as much as Way of all flesh, let alone Fro Mars to Sirius, but there are other bands... 
Btw: No, Silvera is not nearly as good as Vacuity


----------



## Kidneythief (May 24, 2016)

I like all of their albums actually, and still can't wait for Magma 

EDIT:
I don't know about the whole sucking up to the young US audience or anything like that. Everytime I put on a record from them, and go "chronologically", it just feels like they are trying to make something different, something else then they have done before.

Sure the song structure is getting a bit more simple, songs shorter, but is that really a problem? I don't feel that means they are trying to sell-out or anything...

Staying on-topic:


----------



## sakeido (May 24, 2016)

coffeeflush said:


> @Sakeido : No one attacked you dude. Just someone posting an argument different from yours with valid points at that. Not saying you are wrong, but *different folks have different preferences,* the CHANGE you like MIGHT BE THE CHANGE SOMEONE ELSE HATES.



I'm not the mad one here, genius. I've got two dope songs from my favorite band to listen to. Rev, on the other hand, is still trying to assuage his butthurt by liking the posts of anybody who kind of agrees with him. 

As to the rest, no kidding. That bolded section there kind of covers why I would post, wouldn't it. My preference is for guys to not waste space in a band thread with criticism no one cares about, especially when it is the same garbage you see in literally every band thread, every new song release. Why would you just re-post a bunch of cliches that have been said a hundred times before? Why would they post it if not to invite some kind of response? Why would you post it and then flip out when somebody calls you on it?


----------



## Rev2010 (May 24, 2016)

sakeido said:


> Rev, on the other hand, is still trying to assuage his butthurt by liking the posts of anybody who kind of agrees with him.



So "liking" a whopping 2 posts is also a problem for you? Dude, just let it go. If you want to keep your beef with me going feel free to PM me. Let's leave this thread alone. 


Rev.


----------



## n4t (May 24, 2016)

sakeido said:


> I'm not the mad one here, genius.



Naw. sakeido is a smug little child. He thinks he's got it all figured out, but at his age (physical or mental its low) he lacks the objectivity and perspective to be anything but a mouth-breather. Which he clearly is. 

What? A band changed their sound? And some of their fans don't like it? And they shared their opinion on a message board!?!

OMG HOW DARE THOSE FANS. TO THE INTERNET! 

I just can't stand little punks like sakeido is all. I've had my fun, I'll leave off now.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 24, 2016)

Oh my god will you little children go and fight somewhere else?


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Quiet Coil (May 24, 2016)

Kidneythief said:


> Staying on-topic:




Thanks for sharing the video KT. I'm still "getting to know" Gojira and stuff like this always helps me connect the individuals with their music.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 2, 2016)

I dig Silvera, but I want to know more about these Fender heads they're playing through EVH cabs. Anyone know if they're working on something a bit different? I think Gojira was the first band I saw using EVH back in 2007 and they were also the tightest sounding band I'd ever heard live.


----------



## karjim (Jun 2, 2016)

feraledge said:


> I dig Silvera, but I want to know more about these Fender heads they're playing through EVH cabs. Anyone know if they're working on something a bit different? I think Gojira was the first band I saw using EVH back in 2007 and they were also the tightest sounding band I'd ever heard live.


Nah...it was just for the video clip...they re still using EVH 100...I bet Jo hadn t enough EVh the day of filming and go to a local store ...it looks like supersonic head


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 2, 2016)

Definitely digging these 2 a little more each time I hear them. After seeing the live performances of these songs, makes them even better. Can't wait to see them in September

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...is_what_new_gojira_songs_sound_like_live.html


----------



## oneblackened (Jun 2, 2016)

I was surprised to hear a guitar solo in Silveria. That's very different from classic Gojira.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 9, 2016)

On a first listen... this is probably not their Black Album 

Some great tunes on here but it is wildly uneven when Gojira albums are normally rock solid start to finish. Might grow on me though, ya never know.


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, not sure how I missed the clusterf_u_ck in this thread. You all should know better than that. I see any more of that stuff going on in here or anywhere else and everyone involved is getting a month.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 9, 2016)

Randy said:


> Wow, not sure how I missed the clusterf_u_ck in this thread. You all should know better than that. I see any more of that stuff going on in here or anywhere else and everyone involved is getting a month.



We all got banned for two weeks over it. Just lifted June 7th.


Rev.


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, well then kudos to whoever that was 

Back to your regularly scheduled complaining, then.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 10, 2016)

What the hell happened to gojira...


----------



## sezna (Jun 10, 2016)

philkilla said:


> What the hell happened to gojira...



in a good way or a bad way?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 10, 2016)

sakeido said:


> On a first listen... this is probably not their Black Album



Good. The Black Album was the beginning of the end.


----------



## wat (Jun 10, 2016)

anger itt


----------



## philkilla (Jun 10, 2016)

sezna said:


> in a good way or a bad way?



A very underwhelming and dissapointing way..


----------



## sakeido (Jun 10, 2016)

IMO first half of the album is weak, especially if you didn't like Stranded or Silvera, but the second half gets way, way better. Really liking the title track and Pray.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 10, 2016)

My friends are saying it's awful. I'm still buying it though, I don't listen to leaks. I like Silvera and Stranded is alright. I've accepted FMTS is never going to be topped.


----------



## Razerjack (Jun 10, 2016)

Listened to the whole album a couple times, and now I feel safe to say that although this album has it's moments, it's still lacking compared to their previous efforts, mostly due to the lack of consistency. 
Being a huge Gojira fan myself, I can't help but think that Gojira has unfortunately already lost some of their originality, that due to the simplistic nature of their riffs/grooves, they're bound to repeat themselves along the way....
Stranded is a killer song tho, not as intense as older Gojira classics, but still carries their signature.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 11, 2016)

So you guys are pirating this or what?


----------



## Fiction (Jun 11, 2016)

MattThePenguin said:


> My friends are saying it's awful. I'm still buying it though, I don't listen to leaks. I like Silvera and Stranded is alright. I've accepted FMTS is never going to be topped.




FMTS was topped by Art of Dying


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 11, 2016)

lucasreis said:


> Gojira is sounding like a cross between Prong and Killing Joke.
> 
> I liked them before, but I very much approve of this change



This is probably the best way to explain the way "Stranded" sounds, absolutely. And I love that. It's not exactly like previous Gojira but it's still heavy and powerful, just more straight-forward song structure.

ALL early reviews for the album are amazing, my enthusiasm is undiminished. I'm sorry to see there were so many people who didn't like "Stranded" just because it wasn't tech-death elite.



sakeido said:


> I always love how metal fans never, ever get tired of crafting elaborate arguments to justify their whining when a band they like decides to streamline their sound. Like some random jackoffs in the crowd understand the band, their sound and their motivations better than the guys in the actual band. It's even funnier when these randos wish the band had gotten more experimental, weird and niche. It's not exactly healthy to tie your enjoyment of a band to how few other people like it
> 
> The song has a lot of plays and over 99% likes so clearly they did something right. It's almost like all of Gojira's essence has come through in a newer, simpler song... just like it has on Mastodon, Meshuggah, and Lamb of God's new stuff.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with this. "Silvera" reminds me a lot of LoG during the verses and then experiments with clean vocals during the chorus. The riffs are less complex than what we've heard in the past but it's still heavy, intricate and essentially Gojira. So what's the problem?



AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Fvck ya'll.
> Stranded was meh but Silvera kicks some serious as$. Don't like the direction they're headed? Guess what, their older material hasn't disappeared.


And this is true, also.

I am against bands changing so much they sound like something completely antithetical to their original selves but I have nothing against some shifting of dynamics and aesthetic as a way of progressing. 

People are way too quick to jump to the conclusion that any change equals career death. Sometimes there is a gradual change to something better, sometimes there is a misstep and then a course correction, sometimes there is just a new phase. I am loving new Gojira so far (haven't heard full album, I'm waiting for official release)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 11, 2016)

Fiction said:


> FMTS was topped by Art of Dying



Oh, easily. Its so much more refined.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 11, 2016)

Still my most anticipated album. What's official release date?


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 11, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Still my most anticipated album. What's official release date?



June 17th, AFAIK

also, does anybody else think of Dr. Evil when they hear the word "magma"?


----------



## big_aug (Jun 11, 2016)

Can't freaking wait till Friday


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 11, 2016)

FMTS is easily Goatjira. Way of All Flesh had some great songs (art of Dying), as did the Infant Sausage. New cd is boring. Too simple, no standout tracks. Not ballsy enough, not like the big swinging balls from FMTS. I listened to it and thought "not awful" then i listened to the ending of Backbone, From the Sky, Heaviest Matter, and Flying Whales and shed a manly tear


----------



## AdenM (Jun 11, 2016)

Been a Gojira fan since FMTS/TWOAF. I liked Stranded, even as a departure from their traditional style of songwriting, but felt it was still quintessentially Gojira - simple riffs/songwriting utilized in a unique/ridiculously heavy way. Having listened to Silvera a couple of more times now, it just sounds like they took everything that was great about themselves and streamlined it into a punchier format - that seamless transition from the chugged/heavy verses to the floatier chorus is a sonic masterpeice IMO.


----------



## DLG (Jun 12, 2016)

hardly got through this new one. 

Listening, I felt like they were trolling me the whole time. 

Maybe pulling an Old Man Gloom and leaking a fake album. 

But I guess not, 5 years to put together 40 minutes of meandering tunes with boring riffs, half baked vocals and mostly corny lyrics. 

oh well. 

moving on


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 12, 2016)

hate to agree with the above, but I do 100%. Sad but true.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 12, 2016)

Sikthness said:


> [...] as did the* Infant Sausage*[...]



Man I never get tired of seeing this album's title getting butchered 

Will try to give the new album a good try when I'll be back at my place since it'll be a couple of days after the release date


----------



## p0ke (Jun 13, 2016)

BoneClaws said:


> also, does anybody else think of Dr. Evil when they hear the word "magma"?



Yeah, I bet the album has sharks with frickin' lasers on it ...


----------



## MFB (Jun 13, 2016)

Finishing up the album now from YT, given how many people were thinking it was the end of Gojira as we know it I had to hear for myself. I don't get how it's "wildly inconsistent." It felt like Gojira from start to finish with the exception of Liberation. 

My thoughts:
- Pushed 'Shooting Star' to third, and make it open with 'Silvera' and follow up with 'The Cell'
- 'Magma' has a great opening riff, but then it does the weird harmonic thing from the teasers that I hated, which bummed me out, because again: great opening riff.
- 'Yellow Stone' : this is that weird sort of lul-track that they tend to throw in somewhere, and this is the weakest they've done yet. It just doesn't really do anything and could be scrapped.
- Ditch 'Liberation' and just end the album at 'Low Lands' which has a solid outro. 

Coincidentally, once I finished the album and tried to go back, it had been removed for copyright so I had perfect timing.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 13, 2016)

You recommend a couple songs just get ditched from the album entirely... but it's not inconsistent?  I call it inconsistent mostly because I think the album takes off with the title track and that last 4 strong stretch up until Liberation is awesome, but the first half is kinda ehh. Maybe it is just a pacing issue. 

The album keeps growing on me for the most part, aside from the Cell. Really don't like that one.

My preorder is entirely backordered, even the From Mars 20th anniversary shirt is sold out. WTF.


----------



## MFB (Jun 13, 2016)

sakeido said:


> You recommend a couple songs just get ditched from the album entirely... but it's not inconsistent?  I call it inconsistent mostly because I think the album takes off with the title track and that last 4 strong stretch up until Liberation is awesome, but the first half is kinda ehh. Maybe it is just a pacing issue.
> 
> The album keeps growing on me for the most part, aside from the Cell. Really don't like that one.
> 
> My preorder is entirely backordered, even the From Mars 20th anniversary shirt is sold out. WTF.



To be far, ditching two songs on this album (even calling YS a "song" seems like a stretch) is the equivalent of taking away one song on their previous albums  

I just feel like they don't add anything to the album, they're simply instrumentals here and there that break up the pacing. Yellow Stone at least sounds like something Gojira would right, but Liberation seems like it was taken from somewhere and tacked on as a "hey this could be a cool outro."


----------



## Kidneythief (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm in space floating...



4 more days, the wait is killing me, and I want to listen to the album, and hear for myself, if what some people are saying is true.

A lot of people are "complaining", but in the end what will really matter is, how they'll fit in the songs and play them live infront of an audience. If it clicks live, and people are having a good time I don't see a problem


----------



## SD83 (Jun 13, 2016)

Listening to "Shooting star", I'm not even waiting anymore. I will give it a few tries once it's out, but thus far I'm glad I didn't preorder. Reminds me of the route In Flames took... If they like what they're doing, great for them, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn, people seem very offended by this album. I didn't care for Stranded on first listen, but Silvera got stuck in my head from the start. The album has some strong songs on it, the whole of it is starting to sink in though. I think Gojira have an every other album is great kind of deal, I think Way of All Flesh has some good songs on it, but From Mars and L'Enfant Sauvage are way better. 
You can tell that they were comfortable in their own studio writing this though. Feels a bit more laid back and overall a bit less aggressive. I'm definitely not dismissing it in any way. There's enough on it that I really like to keep me listening.


----------



## dimebagfan01 (Jun 13, 2016)

I listened to it a few times through, and I'm not a huge fan of it to be honest. While it does sound like Gojira, the music lacks all of the aspects of their sound that attracted me to the band in the first place. They took out the deceptively progressive riffs and song structures in favor of a more streamlined and straight forward sound. To me, they're failing in trying to go the route that Mastodon took in choosing to exploit the more accessible aspects of their sound. 

Just my , though. I also thought L'Enfant Sauvage was pretty hit or miss and they were one of the most disappointing live bands I've ever seen, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 14, 2016)

I like The Shooting Star way better than Stranded and a bit better than Silvera to be honest.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 14, 2016)

Haters gonna hate, and I'm glad that I'm a "Gojira noob" otherwise I probably wouldn't feel this way, but I love The Shooting Star.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 14, 2016)

Honestly, I am loving the songs I heard thus far. I really dig the whole vibe and the melodies are really strong throughout.


----------



## DLG (Jun 14, 2016)

the verse on Shooting Star is pretty much an expensive-sounding rip off of the verse of Sleep - Dragonaut


----------



## big_aug (Jun 14, 2016)

I like Shooting Star. I hope the whole album has this much variety. Stranded, Silvera, and Shooting Star are all so very different.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 14, 2016)

After giving the album a couple listens, I give it like a 3/5. I do find it enjoyable and there are some cool moments, but it doesnt touch FMTS or TWOAF. I like the inclusion of cleaner vocals and some slower stuff. Its a good experiment into new territory for Gojira. Hopefully they can cultivate their new ideas in the future and give us a home run next time. I feel like this is a transitional album into a new era for the band.


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 14, 2016)

DLG said:


> mostly corny lyrics.


You mean the sincere, heartfelt lyrics Joe wrote about his recently deceased mother, lyrics that brought other band members to literal tears? That hack! (source)


----------



## DLG (Jun 14, 2016)

didn't pay attention to those lyrics, but these sound like they were written by a Soulfly tribute band from Kazakhstan

GOJIRA LYRICS - Silvera


----------



## big_aug (Jun 14, 2016)

DLG said:


> didn't pay attention to those lyrics, but these sound like they were written by a Soulfly tribute band from Kazakhstan
> 
> GOJIRA LYRICS - Silvera


----------



## TedEH (Jun 14, 2016)

BoneClaws said:


> You mean the sincere, heartfelt lyrics Joe wrote about his recently deceased mother, lyrics that brought other band members to literal tears? That hack! (source)



Opinions aside, it doesn't matter how heartfelt or sincere the lyrics are if you're judging them by any other metric than "how someone might feel about it". People can be moved by otherwise-"bad" lyrics.


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 14, 2016)

DLG said:


> didn't pay attention to those lyrics, but these sound like they were written by a Soulfly tribute band from Kazakhstan
> 
> GOJIRA LYRICS - Silvera





TedEH said:


> Opinions aside, it doesn't matter how heartfelt or sincere the lyrics are if you're judging them by any other metric than "how someone might feel about it". People can be moved by otherwise-"bad" lyrics.


lol... I know, I was just laughing at how one man's trash is another man's treasure. Lyrics that seem like crap to you might be the vocalists personal most important work. There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 14, 2016)

The easiest way to please DLG is to just keep putting out songs that sound exactly like everything you've already done. so he digs the new Revocation, of course.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 14, 2016)

I like the new song. It's spacey, but it still has a lot of weight to it.

This album seems like it's going to have a bit of variety to it, and honestly that's okay by me. Not every band is AC/DC, and can put out the same thing, album after album, 10+ years deep into their own musical career.

For what it's worth, all three new songs have made me love Gojira even more.


----------



## Harry (Jun 14, 2016)

I get that people aren't getting on with the simplified nature of the music, but I don't even know how 'corny' lyrics is even a criticism or how it even matters.
This is metal, not underground hip hop, it's a genre where the founding band of it all rhymed "Masses" and "Masses", where tech death bands talk about aliens, power metal bands with dragons and wizards and death metal bands with lyrics that are basically just b-grade horror/comedy slashers in music and lyric form.
From one of the most influential metal albums of all time :

"We&#8217;re scanning the scene in the city tonight
We&#8217;re looking for you to start up a fight"'

Ya know, those really fantastic, thought provoking lyrics of an early 20s Hetfield 

The lyrics in Silvera are REALLY not any worse than what a lot of people on this forum listen too


----------



## Fathand (Jun 15, 2016)

And I'd give Gojira a lot of leeway with _English_ lyrics. I remember reading an interview few years ago where they said Joe mainly does the interviews because he's the only one who actually speaks English (adequately). Most likely this has changed, but still. The french are not famous for their Cambridge level language skills (with the exception of french, naturally).


----------



## DLG (Jun 15, 2016)

I thought their lyrics were excellent earlier. much more poetic, esoteric. 

"I won't bring no material in the after life
Take no possessions, I would rather travel light"

echoes similar sentiments that Cynic used to evoke. 

they're definitely dumbed down now. 

but then again, so is the music, so I guess it fits. 

keep being really mad at me for not sharing your opinions though


----------



## InHiding (Jun 15, 2016)

I've heard a few songs from this band before and I listened to the new tracks. Stranded had a good general idea, but needed something more somehow. Slight modifications of the riffs instead of just repeating them so much maybe. The other two songs were quite average. An OK band I guess, but I wouldn't pay to see them.


----------



## Cnev (Jun 15, 2016)

Harry said:


> I get that people aren't getting on with the simplified nature of the music, but I don't even know how 'corny' lyrics is even a criticism or how it even matters.
> This is metal, not underground hip hop, it's a genre where the founding band of it all rhymed "Masses" and "Masses", where tech death bands talk about aliens, power metal bands with dragons and wizards and death metal bands with lyrics that are basically just b-grade horror/comedy slashers in music and lyric form.
> From one of the most influential metal albums of all time :
> 
> ...



I have no dog in the fight, and I haven't paid any attention to the lyrics off the new album. But, it's illogical to completely ignore all the varying styles and artistic intentions that exist within a genre as diverse as metal in an attempt to argue that because one band from one particular style of metal had certain lyrical intentions, that all other bands within the genre should share those same intentions. Gojira has always taken a fairly serious approach to their music and lyrics, and their overall message is much more conscientious than that of a 20 year old James Hetfield. There's ultimately no comparison between the two. They are completely different bands with completely different artistic intentions.

I don't care for the album, but it's not beyond me to understand why some people do. I'm not sure what is so offensive to some about others not liking it.


----------



## jwade (Jun 15, 2016)

The Shooting Star is a nice little relaxing background sound kind of song. I doubt I'd go out of my way to specifically listen to it again aside from when I eventually listen to the full album, but i wouldn't mind it coming on occasionally on shuffle. 

Still despise the whammy pedal effect on Stranded though. I hope they end up releasing stems of the album one day so I can swap in one of the times he just plays the regular notes without effect.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 15, 2016)

I really dig shooting star as well, I just feel like that was more of an outro song for gojira, not quite an album opener.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 16, 2016)

Fiction said:


> I really dig shooting star as well, I just feel like that was more of an outro song for gojira, not quite an album opener.



I thought so too. And the ambience in the beginning reminded me of L'enfant Sauvage a little too much, after a couple of spins I still almost expected that to start playing instead


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2016)

InHiding said:


> I've heard a few songs from this band before and I listened to the new tracks. Stranded had a good general idea, but needed something more somehow. Slight modifications of the riffs instead of just repeating them so much maybe. The other two songs were quite average. An OK band I guess, but I wouldn't pay to see them.


You're doing yourself a disservice by not caring to see them live in my opinion, of course I'm biased, though, since they're one of my favourite metal bands and easily were one of my top concert experiences. This album aside, when I saw them after L'Enfant Sauvage they were f*cking incredible live. And they didn't just play the new album front to back, they played all of their top material.

Shooting Star is a really haunting song now that I see the message behind it. At first I wanted it to be bigger than it was and have the crushing Gojira sound to it, but it's more reserved for a reason. Agree with Fiction, though, it does sound like more of an album closer.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 16, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> You're doing yourself a disservice by not caring to see them live in my opinion, of course I'm biased, though, since they're one of my favourite metal bands and easily were one of my top concert experiences. This album aside, when I saw them after L'Enfant Sauvage they were f*cking incredible live. And they didn't just play the new album front to back, they played all of their top material.



Yep, I got into them by seeing them live at a festival. I was going there to see a bunch of other bands and a friend recommended me to check out Gojira too. This was just after FMTS was released. So I checked out a few songs and though, meh, not really my cup of tee, but I might as well check them out... I really did like the outro of Remembrance though. The show was so awesome, I ended up listening to them exclusively for several months  They're definitely worth seeing live!

And about the "top material" you mention, yes, as far as I know they still have songs from their first album on their setlist, which is awesome. My favorite songs of theirs are Clone, Deliverance and Love from Terra Incognita anyway


----------



## CGrant109 (Jun 16, 2016)

Am I the only one who really enjoys this record?  Lol. I think it's great! It's heavy throughout, it's different for sure, but it's probably their most accessible record to date, but they keep it Gojira throughout.


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 16, 2016)

CGrant109 said:


> Am I the only one who really enjoys this record?  Lol. I think it's great! It's heavy throughout, it's different for sure, but it's probably their most accessible record to date, but they keep it Gojira throughout.


For the unforgivable sin of liking anything, you are hereby banned from the entire internet.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm utterly disappointed.. Just got my preorder.. 5/10. YRMV


----------



## sakeido (Jun 16, 2016)

CGrant109 said:


> Am I the only one who really enjoys this record?  Lol. I think it's great! It's heavy throughout, it's different for sure, but it's probably their most accessible record to date, but they keep it Gojira throughout.



Like I said, "fans" hate it if a band actually moves on and develops their sound. Gojira already went back to the From Mars well for their last two albums, now they are on to the next chapter. The bitching was inevitable. 

I really like it now, except for the Cell, and I'm excited to see what they do next. Looking forward to getting my vinyl in early next week.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 16, 2016)

Just because a fan doesn't like the new direction doesn't mean they are stuck at all. Thats just ignorant. I love Deftones and Gojira, and I mean I LOVE them. I remember listening to Around the Fur when it came out daily for months, I remember when FMTS came out and its been in my top 15ish CDs since. That being said, I think both their new albums are no good. Its not because of a change in style, as both bands have been willing to experiment, which I enjoy. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
Unfortunately in Gojiras case, most of the elements that made them a force in the metal community practically overnight are not present here. Cutting the fat and streamlining ones sound is one thing, but watering down is not progressive. Its not necessarily a step forward because its more accessible. I don't hate the CD, I kinda like Shooting Star and Silvera and The Cell. The rest just seems like filler. We are all welcome to our opinions, this is a discussion forum after all. No need to get defensive cuz someone doesn't like your favorite band. 
Also the lyrics are trash, always have been and always will be.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jun 16, 2016)

sakeido said:


> Like I said, "fans" hate it if a band actually moves on and develops their sound. Gojira already went back to the From Mars well for their last two albums, now they are on to the next chapter. The bitching was inevitable.
> 
> I really like it now, except for the Cell, and I'm excited to see what they do next. Looking forward to getting my vinyl in early next week.



Serious question: Why do you come here? The purpose of a forum is to discuss different opinions on a topic but you just don´t seem to accept anything but praise for your favourite bands. Several people have explained to you exactly why they are disappointed with this release and yet you still go "You´re just haters! You hate experimentation! Your music taste is wrong!" 

Is it for the attention? Or do you imagine Gojira being thankful for your heroic rebuttals of our criticism? 

Anyway, I listened to some songs off the record and they seem mostly mediocre. Not too bad but still lacking the distinct character and power of their previous releases. Moving on.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 16, 2016)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Serious question: Why do you come here? The purpose of a forum is to discuss different opinions on a topic but you just don´t seem to accept anything but praise for your favourite bands. Several people have explained to you exactly why they are disappointed with this release and yet you still go "You´re just haters! You hate experimentation! Your music taste is wrong!"



I come during downtime at work and intentionally exaggerate my opinion to guarantee responses to help kill time. Works great. I really don't give a flying .... what anybody on the internet thinks about music. Also, habit. Ive been coming here for ten years kiddo.



> Is it for the attention?


Careful now. Why are any of you guys in here posting negative opinions? I gave up on criticising bands on here years and years ago. If an album sucks, I simply don't talk about it at all. I don't clutter up threads with negative posts and leave space for the fans to talk about what they enjoy.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 16, 2016)

Too much "album is no good" instead of "I don't like it." You might not like it and you can say so along with why, but that's really the end of it. You not liking an album doesn't mean anything other than you don't like it. I have gone into threads and said I don't like an album/song and then that's it. I don't post anymore about stuff I don't like or get into some debate about personal taste. 

Just say you don't like it for X reason and go away. This .... is annoying to read post after post. I like to read someone's opinion. I don't need pages of the .... from the same poeple continuing to say they don't like it. One post is enough. See my posts in the Gorguts thread and Architects thread for example.

I haven't even listened to it yet because it isn't even out yet and I have to read all this bull..... I use the phrase "have to read" lightly.


----------



## jwade (Jun 16, 2016)

sakeido said:


> I come during downtime at work and intentionally exaggerate my opinion to guarantee responses to help kill time. Works great. I really don't give a flying .... what anybody on the internet thinks about music. Also, habit. Ive been coming here for ten years kiddo.



So, what you're saying is that you're a troll on purpose, that you come here to specifically argue/be a dick about things to cause drama? That really explains a lot. 

Apologies for the off-topic observation. 

I've been listening to the previous albums for the past week or so, and I'm curious to hear the new one in direct sequence with the rest of their work. Anybody try that yet?


----------



## big_aug (Jun 17, 2016)

Finally listened to it on spotify. I enjoyed the album. It was definitely a very different album for them but still undoubtedly Gojira. I'd move Shooting Star to the closer and I'd probably drop Yellow Stone and Liberation.

The riff half way through Magma is ....ing epic. Wish they'd gone further with it.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 17, 2016)

Saw an interview where Joe said they're getting too old to play death metal... but his punishing himself every night trying to sing those high notes in Stranded... I don't get it tbh hahaha


----------



## DLG (Jun 17, 2016)

this one probably


----------



## p0ke (Jun 17, 2016)

big_aug said:


> I'd move Shooting Star to the closer and I'd probably drop Yellow Stone and Liberation.



Well, luckily with mp3's etc. you can do that  I ripped the CD to 1024kbps FLAC and made a playlist with those changes, and that's it. Much better album that way.


----------



## myrtorp (Jun 17, 2016)

I think its great! 
I'd really like to see these guys live


----------



## SD83 (Jun 17, 2016)

It's better than I thought it would be. My favourites so far are probably "Stranded", "Magma" and "Only pain", least favourite "Low lands". Even "Shooting star" makes much more sense in the context of the entire record than it did comparing it to older Gojira. 
As for the "broader audience", now that I listened to all of it... honestly, I find FMTS to be "easier" to listen to, the same applies to TWOAF. I never got into "L'enfant sauvage", the songs mostly just didn't make sense to me. Nice riffs, nice melodies, but nothing that got stuck in my head, not one song... this feels a bit more accessible to me in a way that it is less extreme, maybe less complex, and a lot slower most of the time, but it's not exactly Hard Rock (or current day In Flames, as I was afraid it would be). Mass appeal though? Not really, suprisingly. A bit more than the previous record, but to my ears, FMTS was much more straight forward and therefore more accessible...


----------



## Asrial (Jun 17, 2016)

SD83, you make sense. This album feels less unrestrained, but accessible? Yeah, FMTS is far more accessible. Lowlands is IMO a great track though, and Magmas main riff is annoying to me. L'elephant sausage only really had Gift of Guilt to be a memorable song, rest was just a blur.

I like this a bit less than TWOAF and FMTS, but solid album none the less.


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2016)

My favorite track on L'Enfant was the shortest track on the whole album 

Spoiler alert: it's the Wild Healer


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 17, 2016)

So my two cents about the album:

First of all I have to say that I feel the opening song (shooting star) is the biggest turd they have put out in recent years. So extremely bland and only clean vocals is just a bad decision, creative-wise. I'm deleting it from my spotify list. And speaking of the clean vocals on the album, I'm not a fan really, it's all just very 'meh' to me.

Now a positive note, I think the rest of the album can grow on me. It has some shining moments for sure and some moments are just plain awesome. Silvera I liked best, followed by Pray.


----------



## gunch (Jun 17, 2016)

I didn't hate it


----------



## big_aug (Jun 17, 2016)

After a couple more listens, I like the album. It isn't what I wanted it to be, but that doesn't make it bad. It's just different. Silvera, Stranded, The Cell, Magma, Pray, and Only Pain are all enjoyable tracks.

I'm still pissed they didn't do more with that groovy ass riff half way into Magma (starts about 3:30 and ends around 4:10). That might be my favorite part of the whole damn album and it's only 40 seconds. I don't think I'll ever get over that. When I heard that the first time I thought the whole last two minutes would be based around that riff as an outro type thing. Gojira has always been the king of outros for me and the last minute or two of a lot of there songs are my favorite parts.


----------



## jwade (Jun 17, 2016)

Title track blows me away. Probably one of the best things they've ever written.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 17, 2016)

jwade said:


> I've been listening to the previous albums for the past week or so, and I'm curious to hear the new one in direct sequence with the rest of their work. Anybody try that yet?



I just finished mine, actually. Split it across two days and two sessions with some Glenmorangie Original and Beyerdynamic DT 880s. 

Anyway, had a big rambling play by play written up but IMO if you listen to all 6 in a row, the Link actually ends up as the outlier. They moved closer to the From Mars sound that made them famous on that album, but I think From Mars is overall a huge leap forward from the Link and overall is still the strongest album they've ever done, and probably ever will do. One of the greatest metal albums of all time right there.

Then two more albums along the From Mars line, streamlining the sound each time. Then new one in my opinion reaches all the way back to a lot of stuff they were doing on Terra Incognita that they dropped in their pursuit of ultimate heaviness. Softer textures, clean vocals, similar picking patterns. 

So it's a break with the pattern they've established over the past decade, but not without precedent. 

The one thing that really disappoints me is the mix on Magma - the first two albums were rough, From Mars the mix suited the music perfectly, Flesh the mix got even better, L'enfant Sauvage is one of the best mixes you could hope for and will be a reference mix of mine for a long time, but the new one is just ... kinda weak, honestly. I do like the quiet, dynamic master, but the tones themselves are just not what I expected after the last album.


----------



## raytsh (Jun 18, 2016)

I did not like the new album at first, but now, after listening to it about 6 times, I like it more and more.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 18, 2016)

Damn, I can't believe how much of a negative response Magma is getting on here. I thought it was great.

It's a little strange, but I think it is fantastic. Silvera and Magma are mind blowing tracks


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Jun 18, 2016)

Never listened before, but Magma is growing on me. As someone who feels that nickleback or duck rape sounds better than Mastodon, I'm having a little trouble shaking the slight Mastodon similarly. But still, it's growing on me.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 18, 2016)

myrtorp said:


> I think its great!
> I'd really like to see these guys live




You really should! Freaking huge live! A lot of emotions on their music, and live that transfers to the public really well. I'm hoping to see them for the 2nd time on July 7th.

Now I'm going to listen the new album for the first time, as I honestly didn't know it was out already.


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 18, 2016)

I just listened to the whole thing front to back for the first time and I gotta say... I love it. Put me in the "pro" category because I am more than pleased. They're still heavy, still distinctly Gojira, they're just shaking loose from the strictures of the tech-death label a bit. Experimenting with vocal styles a bit, tightening up song structures, playing siimpler but no less brutal guitar riffs... none of this is a crime. I kind of like the willingness to grow. I heard moments where I spotted Tool inspiration, moments of Lamb of God, but the overall package was still distinctly Gojira, I couldn't mistake them for any other group. They're just growing up. 

I'm also a die-hard Mastodon fan and I've been sick and tired of hearing the genre purists whine about how "they're not even metal anymore" blah blah blah for about ten years now. These people literally want them to make Remission over and over again. As if that sludge/groove formula, as awesome as it was, wouldn't get tired sooner or later. If Mastodon had never evolved, we'd be losing the greatest prog/stoner band of a generation in exchange for just another boringly "consistent" band.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 18, 2016)

I love it too. I hated Stranded, but none of the other songs resemble that one. Great album.


----------



## chinnybob (Jun 18, 2016)

BoneClaws said:


> I'm also a die-hard Mastodon fan and I've been sick and tired of hearing the genre purists whine about how "they're not even metal anymore" blah blah blah for about ten years now. These people literally want them to make Remission over and over again. As if that sludge/groove formula, as awesome as it was, wouldn't get tired sooner or later. If Mastodon had never evolved, we'd be losing the greatest prog/stoner band of a generation in exchange for just another boringly "consistent" band.



This is interesting, I had a very similar thought upon listening to this album that it reminds me of the change that Mastodon went through. Although for me the break point with them was after Crack the Skye, I hard a hard time enjoying the albums after that although they have grown on me over time.

Anyway, I've listened to Magma a couple of times now and while it didn't absolutely floor me like FMTS I still _really_ like it, solid 8/10. I can see why it's been so divisive, I just count myself lucky that I'm in the camp that likes this one


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 18, 2016)

chinnybob said:


> This is interesting, I had a very similar thought upon listening to this album that it reminds me of the change that Mastodon went through. Although for me the break point with them was after Crack the Skye, I hard a hard time enjoying the albums after that although they have grown on me over time.
> 
> Anyway, I've listened to Magma a couple of times now and while it didn't absolutely floor me like FMTS I still _really_ like it, solid 8/10. I can see why it's been so divisive, I just count myself lucky that I'm in the camp that likes this one



I see exactly what you mean. For me, Crack the Skye was a grower, I wasn't initially impressed. Keep in mind, I was a HUGE, MASSIVE fan of Leviathan and Blood Mountain (in fact, I would still count Leviathan as one of the all-time greatest albums ever made, I love it that much) so it was a bit of a disappointment to hear my favorite band sounding a bit like Rush. I recognize now they were challenging me. I steadily liked it more and more as time went on... there were so many things to appreciate: new guitar tones, catchier riffs and vocal hooks, unpredictability in terms of structure and lyrics, and Brann is an amazing singer! The drummer! I could never have guessed! I wound up being really pleased and it's just because I was open minded and accepting and it wasn't long before I found things to truly appreciate. I'm glad they went the way they did, they're too creative for a little box and I say that as someone who actually loves Remission. A band's journey should feel like actual movement, IMO.

Alright, enough about Mastodon from me. Sorry for the thread diversion.


----------



## Double A (Jun 18, 2016)

sakeido said:


> Careful now. Why are any of you guys in here posting negative opinions? I gave up on criticising bands on here years and years ago. If an album sucks, I simply don't talk about it at all. I don't clutter up threads with negative posts and leave space for the fans to talk about what they enjoy.


As annoying as this thread is because of the crap fest going on... I agree with this, you basically get into trouble on these forums for posting negative opinions even if they are constructive. I tend to refrain from doing that now anyways because I am old and don't give a .... about this type of crap anymore but when I first joined here it really took me aback.

Anyways, Gojira, I like the new stuff better tbh.


----------



## Anectine_Matt (Jun 18, 2016)

I enjoyed it a lot on first listen and it's continued to grow on me. I thought that the use of the clean vocals was fine and feels well implemented. Normally if a band goes from predominantly heavier vocals to trying something like this I would at least notice it from the perspective of there just generally being something different going on, but it didn't really hit me as out of place. I see where a lot of people would be disappointed if they're expecting something more along the lines of FMTS, but I wasn't one of those people and the feel of the album kind of fits the feel of things going on in my life currently as well, so overall I like it quite a bit. Good on them for trying something different and doing it well. If they make heavier stuff more like their earlier material down the road, so much the better, I still think this one is rad. *shrugs*


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 18, 2016)

Double A said:


> As annoying as this thread is because of the crap fest going on... I agree with this, you basically get into trouble on these forums for posting negative opinions even if they are constructive. I tend to refrain from doing that now anyways because I am old and don't give a .... about this type of crap anymore but when I first joined here it really took me aback.
> 
> Anyways, Gojira, I like the new stuff better tbh.



This is off topic but I love your avatar pic. I can scarcely open a newspaper without wondering what Hicks would say. He was decades ahead of his time, we need him now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 19, 2016)

After a bunch more listens, I really do like the album. No, it doesnt instantly grab your face and fvck it like Toxic Garbage Island or something, but it still grooves and is heavy as ever.

Give it a chance is all I say.


----------



## MFB (Jun 19, 2016)

Spun it again today, I don't mind Yellow Stone as much as I did the first time, and the only change I made was deleting Liberation.

Stopping at Low Lands was the right move, and I'm putting this as a solid 8/10


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 19, 2016)

Call me crazy, but I like the record both in it's entirety and in the order it is presented. I might skip Liberation if I was listening on the go or at work, but otherwise I like it for what it is. It reminds me of the acoustic bits on Sepultura's Roots, or even the end of Against.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 19, 2016)

I personally found this album really hit home. I'm still sorting myself out after a hard break-up, and seeing these guys pour their souls into this album, it really shows and resonates with me. I love it, front to back.
The rest of you guys are totally entitled to your opinions, I'm just giving my two cents.

Also, oh my god, I got the most ENORMOUS chills down my spine upon hearing 'Only Pain'. I nearly shed manly tears for that song, its lyrics hit me hard.


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 19, 2016)

I like a few songs but this album never hits more than 2nd gear. Bummer. A TON of opportunity on this to really deliver but they showed too much restraint.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 20, 2016)

Double A said:


> As annoying as this thread is because of the crap fest going on... I agree with this, you basically get into trouble on these forums for posting negative opinions even if they are constructive. I tend to refrain from doing that now anyways because I am old and don't give a .... about this type of crap anymore but when I first joined here it really took me aback.
> 
> Anyways, Gojira, I like the new stuff better tbh.



Eh, as long as the opinions are constructive instead of "lol this band if ghey fggts lol" and it doesn't turn into sh*t flinging I'd say differing opinions can be handled pretty well on this forum. Not so much in this thread for a few pages but people can grow up and deal with other peoples' opinions.

I still have to listen to it entirely before I decide if I want to buy it.


----------



## MFB (Jun 20, 2016)

Spun it for the 3rd time on my way to work this morning, this is definitely an album that grows on you vs. immediately being in love with it. Don't get me wrong, I did enjoy it the first time around and had no qualms buying it, but now I'm just re-affirmed in my decision and really my biggest gripe is just Liberation.

Tough to say if that'll be the case for everyone; I imagine if you like it the first time, you'll continue to find new things about it, whereas if not - then it's just going to keep going downhill for you.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll have to say, the album sounds way better ripped into FLAC than played from Spotify or Youtube. The production sounded a bit weak (as someone else also pointed out) but now that I have my lossless versions, it sounds as huge as Gojira always sounded.


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm still feeling meh about the album. A lot of the songs sound the same. I really like Silvera and Stranded, but the rest of the album is not really what I expected.

Maybe over time it will grow on me.


----------



## big_aug (Jun 21, 2016)

After about a dozen listens, I like it so much. It's good time travel music for me. Time travel is when I hop in a car or something and then I realize I'm at my destination and the album is over.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 22, 2016)

big_aug said:


> After about a dozen listens, I like it so much. It's good time travel music for me. Time travel is when I hop in a car or something and then I realize I'm at my destination and the album is over.



Reeeeeally good night driving music.


----------



## MFB (Jun 22, 2016)

Did some perusing around the tubes this morning trying to find if anything ever came of Joe's Tele sig model - it did, at a hefty price tag - and was surprised to find this little tidbit:



> ... monster tone equal to his band&#8217;s name from dual Charvel custom MFB humbucking pickups...



So to everyone claiming how heavy they sound: you're welcome.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 22, 2016)

If anyone's interested, they apparently did a small show for TV station Arte for streaming:
Privatkonzert von Gojira | ARTE Concert


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 23, 2016)

As a huge fan of this guys I'm sad to admit this is the first time they let me down. After hearing the album for the 3rd time, I found myself wanting to skip some songs (that's a first for me), cause they start to sound boring or too predictable... Kinda missing that build up their other songs have.

I'm not saying it's a bad album, but meh. Maybe I was expecting too much?


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 23, 2016)

TimothyLeary said:


> As a huge fan of this guys I'm sad to admit this is the first time they let me down. After hearing the album for the 3rd time, I found myself wanting to skip some songs (that's a first for me), cause they start to sound boring or too predictable... Kinda missing that build up their other songs have.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad album, but meh. Maybe I was expecting too much?



I'm 100% with you.


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2016)

I haven't picked up a ton of albums this year, so this probably doesn't say much, but it's my AOTY currently. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 23, 2016)

Im still really enjoying it, but not as much as other albums. I do really like Pray, Magma, Lowlands & Only Pain, while the rest are okayy. I see why people don't like liberation, but not really feeling like it's out of place or needs to be removed.


----------



## crystAlex (Jun 24, 2016)

Gave it 2 first listens today. 
I have to say, hearing it might be their 'black album', really got my hopes up. I love when a band tries something bold, if they remain true to themselves. 
In this case, it's not as big a departure as I thought it would be. I definitely can't see why people are shocked by the 'too much melody' -aspect. If anything, I'd call it less melodic than ES. 
The songs are indeed a bit more compact, and ... rawer? Less refined? More to the point? Can't seem to find the right word for it... But definitely not a compromise for bigger audiences. Feels more like their attempt to bring back songs to the core. And a little bit more 'hypnotyzing/droning'. 
But bringing things back to the core, was what Meshuggah did on Nothing, and focussing on the drones/hypno was what they did on Catch 33, for example (not comparing the bands). And nobody said they were selling out then. So perhaps people are just allergic to a roadrunner logo 
Can't say I like it better than the previous efforts, but still in the 'get 2 know'-phase.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 24, 2016)

I've only listened to the album once, on YouTube, and I didn't like it much. Silvera and Only Pain are the only songs that do it for me. Ever since Stranded came out I was worried that the album would suck for me, and it kinda does.

That being said, I just saw them live in Graspop. In a festival with both Sabbath and Maiden headlining they gave the 3rd best show. It was insane how tight and energetic their delivery was. They played Shooting Star, Stranded, Silvera and Only Pain, along with most of their face-melting classics. Listening to the new songs live is a completely different experience. I loved Stranded  it felt so primal and visceral. It reminded me of the first time I saw Maiden doing Run To The Hills live. I hated that song and thought it was the weakest in TNOTB, until I saw it live.

I'll get the album because an incomplete discography is sin, and I'll give it a spin when I can play it loud. Like reeeeeeaaaaaally loud. The raw aggresiveness might not translate well with headphones.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 24, 2016)

I've given this album many spins and honestly I'm not all that impressed. Kind of a let down. It's got some good songs but personally it's not their strongest album. 

They sure do like to use that Whammy pedal on this album LOL.


----------



## mongey (Jun 27, 2016)

got it the other day. after a few listens I like it . dont think it will be up there with sauvage for me ,which I think is amazing, but it will get heavy play for a while . def allot more simple songs than the other albums but I dig it soncially . 

whammy is a little gimmicky in parts


----------



## YouAreAwesome (Jun 28, 2016)

AliceLG said:


> I just saw them live in Graspop. In a festival with both Sabbath and Maiden headlining they gave the 3rd best show. It was insane how tight and energetic their delivery was.



I was there too. It was one of the most intense shows I saw in a long time.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 29, 2016)

Got my copy in yesterday and listened to it: it's not bad, not fantastic either, I definitely see where a lot of the hate for it is coming from. Overall it sounds like a declawed Gojira, it's really missing that signature crushing sound. There are some good tracks, and a few not so great ones like most people said, and they really did over do it with the pitch shifter effect in my opinion. It'll probably grow on me but there wasn't anything on it that blew me away.

L'enfant Sauvage was a hit or miss album in my opinion, where it had some absolutely killer tracks (I love Explosia and it absolutely floored me when I first listened) but then other ones are pretty boring (Planned Obsolescence comes to mind). Magma feels the same way for me, where a few of the songs were really forgettable, and yeah, Liberation really doesn't need to be there, but a couple were pretty damn cool.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jul 8, 2016)

Saw them live yesterday. Like I previously said, the last album is my least favorite of them, but I can say now that the new songs work very well live. They blend pretty well with their older songs, and the result is a concert full of tension/release, because Gojira knows how to mix the old rough(not so melodic) material with the new one. 

It's the second time I see them live. ....ing awesome band and a must see for every fan. A lot of emotions!


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 9, 2016)

Now that I've listened to the full album, it's good. Not amazing, but damned solid. Not an instant classic like From Mars to Sirius but I can see what they're trying to do with it, and they did it very well. It's more mainstream without losing any of the energy or groove that makes Gojira what they are.


----------



## Maybrick (Jul 10, 2016)

I hate to say it but Gojira were always one of those bands that I had heard about and knew I should listen to but just never got round to it. After about 10 years I finally got round to listening to The Way Of All Flesh and I'm hooked.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 27, 2016)

I bought the new album and listened to it a couple times over the last day. This is my first time listening to Gojira and I have to admit to being confused. This thread is basically making me think that this is a transitional album and that it probably wasn't the best place to start. 

That said, I'll give it an outsider's opinion. It's okay. I don't see it as being a commercial album in the vein of a Black Album, but its not heavy enough to take on the last LOG album either. In a sense, I don't see it appealing to modern hard rock or mainstream metal fans. For me, its an album with its own sound that will need to find an audience because its not ready built for any particular demographic. I liked some of the songs and there are some melodies that certainly stick with you, but there is also some gimmicky harmonizer riffs that probably should have been left on the cutting room floor. 

I will give it a few more listens and see if it starts to grow on me, but at the moment, its not something that just grabs my attention and keeps me enthralled. That's okay, because maybe I'm not the set of ears that Gojira was making this album for anyway. I will check out the earlier stuff though, because I have a feeling that it is more up my alley.


----------



## J_Mac (Aug 4, 2016)

Love Gojira, pretty much all their catalogue \m/

Can't get enough of the Resurrection fest gig on YouTube.



More importantly though, has anyone else noticed they've pulled everything before L'enfant off Apple Music? Or has my account crapped out? Gutted if they've pulled em!


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 4, 2016)

I just checked. They have Magma, Infant Sausage, From Mars, The Link, Way Of All, and Link Alive still available on iTunes USA.


----------



## J_Mac (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know dude, I couldn't find a press release about it either. Might be something I'm doing wrong...

Edit - Gojira Fcaebook page shows some other UK users have lost these albums too


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 10, 2016)

new Gojira fan here. just got from Mars to Sirius as my first album. So far I would describe them as like Mastadon but much heavier. really digging it so far! 

there are a couple putrid that are drawn out longer than I would care them to be. but it's not a deal breaker for me


----------



## dh848 (Aug 10, 2016)

Late convert here as well, started hearing more about the new record and got my attention. Now I have all their stuff and am loving it.


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 11, 2016)

new gudjeera!


----------



## J_Mac (Aug 11, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> Thanks for letting me know dude, I couldn't find a press release about it either. Might be something I'm doing wrong...
> 
> Edit - Gojira Fcaebook page shows some other UK users have lost these albums too



The Link has totally disappeared but searching for the other albums separately brings them up ok to add back to my library. Stoopid iTunes 



BlackMastodon said:


> (I love Explosia and it absolutely floored me when I first listened)



It is *immense* isn't it? Especially that outro, it's right up there with Deliverance and Harlequin Forest (Opeth) in terms of immense outro riffs.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 11, 2016)

Cool studio build video, quite inspirational. And so fast, my my..


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 1, 2016)

Gojira live melted my face off. I now have no face. How can one band be so ....ing amazing? TesseracT live with Dan is also something to behold.

Holy .... this tour is amazing. If Gojira is coming to your town and you haven't made plans to see them, change this immediately.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Oct 1, 2016)

coreysMonster said:


> Gojira live melted my face off. I now have no face. How can one band be so ....ing amazing? TesseracT live with Dan is also something to behold.
> 
> Holy .... this tour is amazing. If Gojira is coming to your town and you haven't made plans to see them, change this immediately.



They are playing right now in Dallas...wish I could go but funds won't allow .


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Oct 2, 2016)

so I now habe two Gojira albums. L'enfanf Savage (or whatever) and the one with the whale sounds, backbone songs on it. and I must say that while they have a great unique sound, both albums sound almost identical. Also, the songs kind of blend into each other, it's hard to tell when a song stops and a new one starts. it all kinda sounds like one big long song. I look down at my mp3 player and realize it's already and track 4 when I thought it was still the first song. some parts are drawn out too long for me, a bit repetitive, but there are some awesome moments as well. some really heavy parts. 

it may grow on me in time, but I don't have a lust to keep listening to them and purchase more albums. theor songs will now randomly pop up in shuffle. They didn't make my hair stand up, but still they are great nonetheless.


----------



## MFB (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks like Gojira is playing in Worcester on the 22nd of this month, anyone else from the MA/RI region going? It's been years since I've been to a concert in general, but this would be worth it.


----------



## gunch (Oct 3, 2016)

Still GOAT


----------



## Mayhew (Oct 3, 2016)

Love Gojira and this last album especially including the whammy parts. Feel bad for yourselves, not the band if it's not your cup of tea. The fact that it's about their mom dying of cancer makes it more special as I type this from an ICU hospital bed just having a cancerous kidney removed 3 days ago which caused me to be case study number 4 of said tumour causing seizures, encephalitis to the brain. Topped of by the fact that a coworker just died of kidney cancer months ago because he was to afraid to do surgery and another survived and was back at work in three weeks, I love this album now more than ever. Even bought myself a nice mexican fender tele with twisted tele pickups as a get well present when my family was convinced it was brought on by the encephalitis. Cheers. Reverb keeps remindind what's waiting for me when I finally get home after 3 weeks with ads below lol.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Oct 3, 2016)

Mayhew said:


> Love Gojira and this last album especially including the whammy parts. Feel bad for yourselves, not the band if it's not your cup of tea. The fact that it's about their mom dying of cancer makes it more special as I type this from an ICU hospital bed just having a cancerous kidney removed 3 days ago which caused me to be case study number 4 of said tumour causing seizures, encephalitis to the brain. Topped of by the fact that a coworker just died of kidney cancer months ago because he was to afraid to do surgery and another survived and was back at work in three weeks, I love this album now more than ever. Even bought myself a nice mexican fender tele with twisted tele pickups as a get well present when my family was convinced it was brought on by the encephalitis. Cheers. Reverb keeps remindind what's waiting for me when I finally get home after 3 weeks with ads below lol.



well aint that quite the story then? good for you and get well


----------



## Cnev (Oct 3, 2016)

No one should feel bad for themselves because they don't care for a particular album, regardless of its lyrical or artistic intentions. I think the album is mediocre relative to their other material and that has nothing to do with the band's personal reasons behind its creation. I feel for what you are going through, and I wish you the best, but telling people they should feel bad for themselves as though they are required to like something out of pity is ridiculous.


----------



## Mayhew (Oct 4, 2016)

It's not at all. Some people love a bands new album and some hate it. No problem there as it's to be expected. Difference of opinion is fine. The problem is when people who find the new stuff to be mediocre and expect the people who do like it such as myself to hate it because they didn't like the last two Gojira albums. I love the last two albums and think it's just bellyaching that someone thinks it can't possibly be awesome to anyone else including the band and fans who enjoy the new album because they feel otherwise. Let people have their valid opinions either way essentially. To each their own is such an easy concept. Thanks for the well wishes guys. It's been rough stuck in a hospital room for probably six weeks away from home,wife and two young kids. Have had massive creative output I'm so bored and have no tv in my room. Thank for ipads and wifi. Riding high that I've had a failed kidney transplant, successful transplant from my wife 10 years ago, my kidney is still kicking ass and I beat cancer, encephalitis in a useless no good kidney.


----------



## Kidneythief (Nov 9, 2016)

I guess there are a lot of people following GearGods/Gojira, but just so noone misses it:
http://geargods.net/contests/the-dr...part-over-mario-duplantiers-of-gojiras-drums/


----------



## philkilla (Dec 3, 2016)

Got froggy and did a cover of The Way of all Flesh..


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm losing my .... that they're gonna be playing Red Rocks with Opeth...

Truly the most amazing music venue and there's like.... Never metal shows there


----------



## gunch (Dec 8, 2016)

I slept on Magma because of the polarization, I didn't end up hating it.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Dec 11, 2016)

Their older albums have more interesting songs, but their tone on Magma grabbed me by the face and ....ed it. I'm happy that they gravitated away from that super saturated/compressed tone of the past stuff.


----------



## J_Mac (Mar 15, 2017)

Just seen them tonight in Newcastle 

Holy cow man. The sound was earth shattering. The light show blew my .... off. 

\m/ >_< \m/


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 16, 2017)

I felt Magma was a welcome change in their sound. Musicwise though it wasn't that interesting as some of the older stuff. From mars to sirius was a game changer back in the day. So it is pretty unjustified to expect them to top that one. 

Can't wait to hear how they develop the sound from now on. Will the continue with this style or venture to even more melodical or heavier stuff.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (May 18, 2017)

I saw them live with Opeth and Devy on the 7th at the Starland. My opinion is that the new songs sound so much more crushing live. Maybe this speaks volumes about their live performance, but I think that after seeing them live with the Magma material twice this album was just a "weird" mixing hiccup. Not that it was unintentional, I get that artists wanna try new things, but Gojira have this huge sound we all know and love and this album seemed to feel lighter because of the production. 

Personally this band could do all the proggy, artistic **** they want as long as they bring that huge sound live, and in certain parts of the record and it'll satisfy me.


----------



## J_Mac (May 18, 2017)

xDarkCrisisx said:


> I saw them live with Opeth and Devy on the 7th at the Starland.



OMG you a**hole! I'm so jealous!!  I would have sold a kidney to be at that gig.



xDarkCrisisx said:


> My opinion is that the new songs sound so much more crushing live. Maybe this speaks volumes about their live performance, but I think that after seeing them live with the Magma material twice this album was just a "weird" mixing hiccup. Not that it was unintentional, I get that artists wanna try new things, but Gojira have this huge sound we all know and love and this album seemed to feel lighter because of the production.
> 
> Personally this band could do all the proggy, artistic **** they want as long as they bring that huge sound live, and in certain parts of the record and it'll satisfy me.



^ absolutely this. When I heard them open with 'only pain' then crank out 'the cell' live in Newcastle, I was utterly blown away. I thought the building was going to collapse. It has transformed the way I hear Magma now.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (May 19, 2017)

J_Mac said:


> ^ absolutely this. When I heard them open with 'only pain' then crank out 'the cell' live in Newcastle, I was utterly blown away. I thought the building was going to collapse. It has transformed the way I hear Magma now.



Pray was like some intense tribal ritual with their strobe lights going on. It felt very primal, and that's what I love about Gojira's sound both live and recorded. The same could be said for new Opeth too, Sorceress was HEAVY!


----------



## drmosh (May 21, 2017)

xDarkCrisisx said:


> Pray was like some intense tribal ritual with their strobe lights going on. It felt very primal, and that's what I love about Gojira's sound both live and recorded. The same could be said for new Opeth too, Sorceress was HEAVY!



that primal feeling is something that meshuggah do best, not that gojira is worse


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 22, 2017)

xDarkCrisisx said:


> Pray was like some intense tribal ritual with their strobe lights going on. It felt very primal, and that's what I love about Gojira's sound both live and recorded. The same could be said for new Opeth too, Sorceress was HEAVY!


Agreed 100%. I saw them live a couple weeks ago in Philly and they still sounded as crushing as ever. I listened to Magma again the other day and it grew on me for sure. It doesn't have any stand out, incredible tracks, in my opinion but it's still okay.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 1, 2017)

This was recently shared on Gojira's facebook page, and liked by them.
Chris Rodriguez is supposedly a pro animator, a fan of Gojira and also of the "Five nights at Freddy's" franchise.

This might as well have been a paid gig, because holy smokes it's really nicely made!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 1, 2017)

Asrial said:


> This was recently shared on Gojira's facebook page, and liked by them.
> Chris Rodriguez is supposedly a pro animator, a fan of Gojira and also of the "Five nights at Freddy's" franchise.
> 
> This might as well have been a paid gig, because holy smokes it's really nicely made!



i hate the fnaf games but that was very well done.


----------



## philkilla (Aug 5, 2020)

New song!


----------



## gunch (Aug 5, 2020)

Me too, Gojira


----------



## sakeido (Aug 5, 2020)

New song is awesome... not that there was any doubt. 2020 might not be so bad after all


----------



## DC23 (Aug 5, 2020)

sakeido said:


> New song is awesome... not that there was any doubt. 2020 might not be so bad after all



New song is fantastic. So is the video!


----------



## philkilla (Aug 5, 2020)

sakeido said:


> New song is awesome... not that there was any doubt. 2020 might not be so bad after all



For sure haha


----------



## Dayviewer (Aug 5, 2020)

Just rediscovered them a few days ago it's been awhile since I listened to them, the new single adds to this return nicely, looking forward to hear more!


----------



## p0ke (Aug 5, 2020)

Gotta listen to it again with proper headphones tomorrow, but I didn't get super excited so far  
Well, I did get super excited over the fact that a new album is probably coming sometime soon, but the actual song felt a bit anticlimactic. I might be totally wrong though, since I only gave it a quick spin on my phone.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 5, 2020)

philkilla said:


> New song!




This was awesome thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigViolin (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you Gojira.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Aug 5, 2020)

New song seemed pretty uninteresting. If this was put out by a different band that no one had heard of pretty much no one other than their gf's and moms would care. I don't hear that passion in the riffs and song structures and vocal delivery that they had a while back.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Aug 5, 2020)

Gojira have become the new lamb of god in that every song is starting to sound the same and paint by numbers. 

I had high hopes after the last album but this doesn't give me confidence.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 5, 2020)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 5, 2020)

Got a bit bored half way through. I’m not the biggest Gojira fan but they are one of the best live bands I’ve ever seen. I feel their music comes across much better in a live situation.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 5, 2020)

... not much to that song, is there? The solo section was nice, but overall, its a pretty dull tune.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 5, 2020)

Assuming there's an album to go with it, if it's like Magma, there will be a few pretty simple straightforward songs and some more traditional Gojira semi-prog heaviness

Stranded and Silvera are both super simple and are far and away their most popular songs so obviously they're gonna do that again


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 5, 2020)

Y'all if Gojira figured out FTL travel and is getting off this rock then I'll buy every new album from them to tag along. 

Cool video (had a good laugh at the end ), cool solo section, but I agree that the rest of the song is pretty much cookie cutter Gojira. I'm not surprised after the last album so my expectations weren't very high.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 5, 2020)

Yup, that was a Gojira song.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Aug 5, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Got a bit bored half way through. I’m not the biggest Gojira fan but they are one of the best live bands I’ve ever seen. I feel their music comes across much better in a live situation.



gotta second this point. 

If you havent seen Gojira live and you dig their music, I would highly recommend making it happen. Let's hope this covid malarky doesnt last too much longer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 5, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Got a bit bored half way through. I’m not the biggest Gojira fan but they are one of the best live bands I’ve ever seen. I feel their music comes across much better in a live situation.


They are phenomenal live. I haven't seen a band as consistently good live besides maybe Slipknot or Dying Fetus.


Track is pretty meh for me even though I'm a huuuge gojira fanboy. It feels like a b-side off of Magma.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 6, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> They are phenomenal live.



Yep, the best I would say. Saw them on their From Mars to Sirius tour, and goddamn... I had only discovered them a little while before that, but after that show I was completely sold.

Oh and I finally got a chance to listen to the new song properly, and yeah, it's a bit boring. I mean the first verse sounds kinda promising, but then the chorus comes in and they just do the same thing over and over. If it was my song, I would put some heavy AF blasting thing between the verse and the chorus, and I think that would already make it way more interesting.


----------



## Supernaut (Aug 6, 2020)

Quite liked it, the production seemed a little soft though.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 7, 2020)

I thought the knew single was pretty bad ass when I heard it yesterday. 

But I am a massive Gojira fan, and I was over half a fifth of vodka deep, so there's that. lol

And they are one of the best sounding/performing live bands I've ever seen. Saw them on the Magma tour and they were phenomenal.


----------



## oompa (Aug 11, 2020)

Not my thing. 

I'll keep being on standby until something Mars-to-Sirus-like drops from these bosses again


----------



## Dayviewer (Aug 11, 2020)

oompa said:


> I'll keep being on standby until something Mars-to-Sirus-like drops from these bosses again


You mean the heavy stuff? 
I definitely get that sentiment and I think it’d be cool to but, we have to understand that these guys are also simply getting older and their sound changes over time as well.
I’d be surprised if the new album is not following the route they took with Magma.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 11, 2020)

Dayviewer said:


> You mean the heavy stuff?
> I definitely get that sentiment and I think it’d be cool to but, we have to understand that these guys are also simply getting older and their sound changes over time as well.
> I’d be surprised if the new album is not following the route they took with Magma.


Dudes gotta eat and pay the bills, I get it. I don't think they can ever go back to the level they were at with FMtS, the same way Between the Buried and Me could never put out another The Silent Circus, or Mastodon another Remission.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 11, 2020)

I still say Way of All Flesh was their pinnacle. Way of All Flesh still had a healthy dash of the prog vibes, but was a tighter meaner package overall, even with some songs still going well over 6 minutes (Art of Dying/Wolf Down the Earth/Way of All Flesh). Plus that whole album is a fucking banger from start to finish. FMTS pacing wise feels more disjointed (even though I love that album to death).


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2020)

My only issue with FMTS is that it's a hair over an hour, and with the exception of one song, it just punches you in the face over and over, and by the end I'm exhausted sonically. I love it to death, but I can't really do it with headphones as much as I used to, but WoAF and LES are far more digestible; both of which I've come to enjoy more because they aren't that same level, but still manage to be heavy in how they're presented with tone/phrasing/composition/etc... 

I would never expect them to put out From Mars Pt. 2, nor should anyone else as they're not the same guys as when they made that album, but if they do find a way to go back to the Les Enfants/WoAF middle ground (in terms of overall sound, as a song it was definitely more structured more commercially like Magma) that I got from this single, then I'm OK with what the album is going to be.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 11, 2020)

Gotta agree with the previous two comments. I love FMTS, The Link and Terra Incognita, but TWOAF just has that perfect balance. I don't mind them also having the kind of songs they're putting out now, but I really miss the riffs that just blow your head off...


----------



## Werecow (Aug 11, 2020)

With me FMTS is in my top 10 albums i think. It's full of these huge moments or sections that either give me goose bumps, or i can't help nodding my head to. Everything else after that has sounded a bit boring in comparison. For instance, i like the feeling of this new song, but it feels like a song idea that's missing a couple of different sections or massive riffs to me. And that's the way i've felt about nearly everything they've done for years.
I got FMTS on release and it was my "Holy shit i must check out their other stuff as well..." moment. I checked out The Link and loved several songs from that as well. I found it really disappointing i couldn't get into TWOAF when it came out. I could tell it was good music, it just didn't give me those goosebumps.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 18, 2020)

Another ultra sick free concert vid



Just unreal. My Gojira boner has been 1990 quatrillion de kilometres long since I first saw em in 2005... that hasn't changed at all


----------



## gunch (Nov 18, 2020)

sakeido said:


> Another ultra sick free concert vid
> 
> 
> 
> Just unreal. My Gojira boner has been 1990 quatrillion de kilometres long since I first saw em in 2005... that hasn't changed at all




Going to marathon The Link, FMTS and TWoAF tonight thank you


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 18, 2020)

Gojira is one of those rare bands that sounds just as good live just like they do on their albums. They're always tight as fuck and throw off a ton of energy.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 19, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Gojira is one of those rare bands that sounds just as good live just like they do on their albums. They're always tight as fuck and throw off a ton of energy.



Yup. Saw them a while back with Killswitch and they sounded absolutely perfect.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 19, 2020)

Ahh, stumbled across this one:



I guess they don't even play that song live anymore, which is a shame... I saw them live in 2006 and they certainly played it then


----------



## sakeido (Nov 19, 2020)

p0ke said:


> Ahh, stumbled across this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they don't even play that song live anymore, which is a shame... I saw them live in 2006 and they certainly played it then



They don't play the full song anymore, but they play the outro on most tours still 



KnightBrolaire said:


> Gojira is one of those rare bands that sounds just as good live just like they do on their albums. They're always tight as fuck and throw off a ton of energy.


true of the old stuff for sure, but I find the songs from Magma sound way better live than recorded. A lot more heavy and energetic


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 19, 2020)

They put this out a couple of weeks ago;


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 19, 2020)

Goddamn, I forget just how good of a drummer Mario is sometimes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 17, 2021)

New album comes out April 30th.
new single is out too. It has all the Gojira prereqs. pick Slides, whammy pedal harmonics/artificial harmonics out the ass, phaser abuse, kick ass drumming, chonky ass riffs. Wayyyyyyyyy heavier than the last single.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 17, 2021)

Beat me to it, Knightro.

Glad to hear they don't have the same guy mixing it as they did on Magma. Love the chonky riff in the bridge.


----------



## RoRo56 (Feb 17, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Beat me to it, Knightro.
> 
> Glad to hear they don't have the same guy mixing it as they did on Magma. Love the chonky riff in the bridge.



My first thought was that the mix was way better on Magma haha. The bass doesn't sound as full as it usually does, all the different instruments don't seem to gel as well as they could.

What was your thought on the mix?


----------



## X1X (Feb 17, 2021)

Not a big fan of the vocals (except the clean parts) but the song is very good. It's good that some bands still focus on songwriting before technical trickery.


----------



## slan (Feb 17, 2021)

RoRo56 said:


> My first thought was that the mix was way better on Magma haha. The bass doesn't sound as full as it usually does, all the different instruments don't seem to gel as well as they could.
> 
> What was your thought on the mix?



Something is weird with the mix on this track to me, too. The drums sound oddly "unglued" from the mix. I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## karjim (Feb 17, 2021)

I supposed Joe mixed all the album in his Silvera NY studio and surely made the mastering outside but yeah it sounds like a big rehearsal. We are miles away from the gignatic Enfant Sauvage quad tracking wall of sound that I love so much.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Feb 17, 2021)

way beter than the last one! like it


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 17, 2021)

This is pretty decent but I guess I should tone down my hopes of a sound close to Mars to Sirius.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 17, 2021)

People who dont like this mix are cray cray. Sounds better than anything they have done since TWOAF to me. Song wise and mix wise. 

It was mixed by Andy Wallace. Best thing he has done in YEARS. Feels almost like a live recording but with album quality sounds. I love it.


----------



## nickgray (Feb 17, 2021)

Pretty mediocre mix, imo. Drums are too forward (the guitars sound weak because of that, I think), the kick definitely doesn't need to be as fat as it is, the overheads are just a bit too bright. The drums are also distorting occasionally, not sure who that that was a good idea (examples at 1:31 and 1:38).

The song itself is nothing new either, seems like a by-the-book Gojira song with all their signature elements. It's okay, but there's nothing exciting about it.


----------



## slan (Feb 17, 2021)

nickgray said:


> Pretty mediocre mix, imo. Drums are too forward (the guitars sound weak because of that, I think), the kick definitely doesn't need to be as fat as it is, the overheads are just a bit too bright. The drums are also distorting occasionally, not sure who that that was a good idea (examples at 1:31 and 1:38).
> 
> The song itself is nothing new either, seems like a by-the-book Gojira song with all their signature elements. It's okay, but there's nothing exciting about it.



Agreed.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 17, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> People who dont like this mix are cray cray. Sounds better than anything they have done since TWOAF to me. Song wise and mix wise.
> 
> It was mixed by Andy Wallace. Best thing he has done in YEARS. Feels almost like a live recording but with album quality sounds. I love it.



Exactly. Totally natural sounding but still clean and crushing. Way better than all the sample replaced garbage flying around out there these days. Like the Magma sound, but better

plus if you had Mario fucking Duplantier as your drummer, pretty sure you'd mix him on the loud side. Guitars sound fine to me. Vocals are pretty quiet, presumably to leave space for everything else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2021)

Pretty interesting seeing Jean use a Dingwall P.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 17, 2021)

+1 @sakeido Mix Mario as loud as possible!


----------



## MFB (Feb 17, 2021)

Was it just me or did the bass seem more buried than usual? 

Don't get me wrong, this is the sweet spot I was hoping the new album would land and I'll obviously be getting the album, but overall this is a pretty straight forward song from them with just enough elements to make realize it's Gojira. Listening back to back with _Another World, AW_ is might not be as heavy, but it's far more Gojira to me than this one is; it's got the unique open string riffing, with the bass providing that thick foundation, and a simple drum groove that keeps the whole thing flowing.


----------



## SexHaver420 (Feb 17, 2021)

This song is mediocre at best. This bands last few albums have been awful and they haven't made a decent album since From Mars to Sirius. Terra Incognita and The Link are pretty good though. They usually have a few ok songs per album. Gojira do put on a super good live show though and even though I'm not a fan of most of their music I would recommend seeing them live.


----------



## chipchappy (Feb 17, 2021)

song sounds great! Awesome mix. Music is boring as fuck though


----------



## j3ps3 (Feb 18, 2021)

Am I the only one who actually thinks this is close to the material from FMTS? I've not been that interested in the albums they have put out after that album tbh, but this, IMO, sounds like it could've been from FMTS.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 18, 2021)

I also got some FMTS vibes at a few points. I got into them around the time of Way of All Flesh so those 2 albums are king for me. This is a step up from Magma for sure.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Feb 18, 2021)

This is definitely the closest they have been to from mars to sirius since that album dropped. Best song they have had since the way of all flesh to me.


----------



## TGN (Feb 18, 2021)

I like it. Lots of good stuff going on in the song.


----------



## Dudley (Feb 18, 2021)

Wow. That was a lot of meh. At least the video fit the music perfectly... 

I’m sure I’ll check out the new album when it lands, there’s usually a few good riffs and songs on any given album buried in and amongst all the repetition, but this did not build excitement.


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 19, 2021)

SexHaver420 said:


> This song is mediocre at best. This bands last few albums have been awful and they haven't made a decent album since From Mars to Sirius. Terra Incognita and The Link are pretty good though. They usually have a few ok songs per album. Gojira do put on a super good live show though and even though I'm not a fan of most of their music I would recommend seeing them live.



I agree for the most part except way of all flesh was great.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 19, 2021)

yeah gotta be out of your fuckin mind to like From Mars but not Way of All Flesh

art of dying????


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 20, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Gojira is one of those rare bands that sounds just as good live just like they do on their albums. They're always tight as fuck and throw off a ton of energy.



I saw an interview with Joe where he said how much they practice. The practice EVERYTHING meticulously. For example, even deciding together which bits will be alternate picked or downpicked, and Mario will even sync up his feet on the kick drum with the picking - like downstroke = right foot, upstroke = left foot.

IMO I also think there's something to be said for a very simple setup. A low output bridge pickup into a good amp. Not all that much gain. Relatively clean bass too. Helps everything be heard without creating a big mess.


----------



## Razerjack (Feb 23, 2021)

Great track in general no doubt, but like with Another World I can't help but feel like they're running out of tricks up their sleeves. The chuggy riff and the breakdown are pretty much as generic as it gets. 

Perhaps I just have too high expectations of them, got into metal around the time L'Enfant Sauvage came out, and I still remember being blown away by some of the riffs(Explosia) like 'woah, you can do that?' Magma was at a different pace but most songs still sounds pretty fresh, but the new tracks are a bit 'been here, done that' in terms of songwriting.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Mar 26, 2021)

another new one:



I think I like, but I must give it another listen...


----------



## p0ke (Mar 26, 2021)

Pietjepieter said:


> another new one:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like, but I must give it another listen...




Pretty decent, but not quite up to par with the previous song IMO. But yeah, same, gotta give it some more spins and see if it improves...


----------



## vilk (Mar 26, 2021)

I love lip harp and the intro of the track is kickin but then once that's over it lost me pretty quick


----------



## sakeido (Mar 26, 2021)

boing boing boing boing boing boing boing boing boing boing boing boing *save the rainforest riffs* boing boing boing boing boing

I like it

not as much as Born for One Thing or Another World, but this is easily the best rock song of the last 10 years


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2021)

Pietjepieter said:


> another new one:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like, but I must give it another listen...



their sepultura influence is really bleeding through with the jaw harp


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Mar 26, 2021)

Gojira go boingo boingo! 

Left me kind of cold listening through laptop speakers but after putting my good cans or speakers on it hit different.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Mar 26, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> their sepultura influence is really bleeding through with the jaw harp


The opening riff itself made me think of a mirrored “Roots” ala Chaos AD.


----------



## Glades (Mar 26, 2021)

I love Gojira, but don't like this tune. It must be the jew harp going boing boing


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2021)

Quiet Coil said:


> The opening riff itself made me think of a mirrored “Roots” ala Chaos AD.


I was thinking more like Ratamahatta or Attitude from Roots. Has the indigenous instrument bit at the beginning then turns into chugga chugg. They never hide their Sepultura or Morbid Angel influences, and personally I love that.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Mar 27, 2021)

Listen to it some more times...

I really like the sound / feel. But it's is just missing some great hooks or something. 
It sounds to me like a really good idea that was never really finished or something


----------



## mongey (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m a fan of the band. The last album def was my least favorite. 

The new tracks released so far all sound really recycled. They all sound like other songs of theirs pieced together. 

What is this album 6 or 7 ? I get that it’s hard to keep it fresh. But so far this
Album is a pass.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Mar 29, 2021)

Cool tune, i just find it kinda ironic singing about Amazonia/Amazon forrest but showing brand new shining instrument made from the finest woods


----------



## p0ke (Mar 29, 2021)

vilk said:


> I love lip harp and the intro of the track is kickin but then once that's over it lost me pretty quick



Same here, I like the boing boing part as well, and it's grooving along pretty nicely with the little double kick bursts and all that, but the chorus and C-part or whatever you wanna call it didn't really do anything for me. It's not bad at any point, but it just felt like it was building up to something awesome and didn't really deliver. Maybe it's building up to the next song though?


----------



## Karg (Mar 29, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> Cool tune, i just find it kinda ironic singing about Amazonia/Amazon forrest but showing brand new shining instrument made from the finest woods


Kind of like some metal bands ripping on technology (Nevermore, etc.) despite all that goes into the production of metal albums. No big deal, just funny.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 29, 2021)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't have a similar thought when I first saw the video.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Mar 29, 2021)

‘Meh’

Last couple songs honestly pretty disappointing 

and the Youtube mix sounds terrible to me. Can barely hear the vocals. Nowhere near as ‘clean’ as Gojira usually is


----------



## Boris_VTR (Mar 30, 2021)

Karg said:


> Kind of like some metal bands ripping on technology (Nevermore, etc.) despite all that goes into the production of metal albums. No big deal, just funny.


haha exactly this


----------



## Glades (Apr 1, 2021)

I love Gojira for the FICTIONAL themes, like Flying Whales and Climate Change.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 2, 2021)

I love Gojira, but Magma fell flat real quick for me sadly. Another world is my favorite single so far. Hopefully the record exceeds the last, but if it doesn't, I'll just go back to the older albums.


----------



## Boofchuck (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> Cool tune, i just find it kinda ironic singing about Amazonia/Amazon forrest but showing brand new shining instrument made from the finest woods


I haven't done the research on their instruments. But sustainable forestry is totally doable. 

And at least they're using their platform to promote environmental awareness. Not a bad use of resources.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> Cool tune, i just find it kinda ironic singing about Amazonia/Amazon forrest but showing brand new shining instrument made from the finest woods



Most wood is a natural easily sustainable environmentally friendly resource. Why is that a bad thing? The power needed and pollution produced by everyone listening to the new song would be infinitely worse compared to a few new instruments if we are going to go down that road. 



Flappydoodle said:


> ‘Meh’
> 
> Last couple songs honestly pretty disappointing
> 
> and the Youtube mix sounds terrible to me. Can barely hear the vocals. Nowhere near as ‘clean’ as Gojira usually is


 
I noticed this on a Within Temptation official video. The mix was awful but a fan uploaded the song a few months later and it sounded way better. They must be exporting the audio in a lower quality for YouTube without realising.


----------



## narad (Apr 4, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Most wood is a natural easily sustainable environmentally friendly resource. Why is that a bad thing? The power needed and pollution produced by everyone listening to the new song would be infinitely worse compared to a few new instruments if we are going to go down that road.



Yea, like a plastic or synthetic guitar would have really made the message authentic?


----------



## Boris_VTR (Apr 4, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Most wood is a natural easily sustainable environmentally friendly resource. Why is that a bad thing? The power needed and pollution produced by everyone listening to the new song would be infinitely worse compared to a few new instruments if we are going to go down that road.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this on a Within Temptation official video. The mix was awful but a fan uploaded the song a few months later and it sounded way better. They must be exporting the audio in a lower quality for YouTube without realising.


You do know that one of the big issue in Amazonia is companies cutting down the trees right?


----------



## narad (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> You do know that one of the big issue in Amazonia is companies cutting down the trees right?



You know the woods in their guitars aren't from the Amazon, right?


----------



## Boris_VTR (Apr 4, 2021)

narad said:


> You know the woods in their guitars aren't from the Amazon, right?


No kidding.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> You do know that one of the big issue in Amazonia is companies cutting down the trees right?



That’s incorrect. They aren’t destroying the amazon for the wood, that’s a by product. They are mostly clearing land for agriculture and the rural expansion needed to farm it. Almost 80% is driven by cattle alone. Most of the vegetation is burnt or shredded then and there. With fluctuations in the global of to beef and grain there is noticeable drops in deforestation, in many places laws had put almost a stop to deforestation. Until recently there was a continuous decrease but the forest fires which were started maliciously and with the distraction of Covid there has been a huge increase.

Guitars made from sustainable plantations in North American and Asian wood arent to blame. The simple issue is the rise in global population and the need for cheap food. In the EU they want to cut way back on farming and import most of the food from South America. They are slowly trying to pass trade agreements that will make this happen. One was only briefly stopped cause of the forest fires in 2019 but they will try again.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Apr 4, 2021)

You sure about EU trying to cut back on farming and opt to import food? The moment you depend on importing food you are in disadvantage. Russia had thiss issue and they try to import less and produce more.
Im not saying you are wrong its just that it seems strange to me.


----------



## mpexus (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> You do know that one of the big issue in Amazonia is companies cutting down the trees right?




Did you type that while feasting on a succulent Burger or piece of Meat that wastes more water than it costs and also need huge amounts of grains that those animals don't even eat as their natural diet? Guess were the land to farm those grains comes from...

If you we are going to preach about something then we need to be conscious about everything we do in life as well.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Apr 4, 2021)

mpexus said:


> Did you type that while feasting on a succulent Burger or piece of Meat that wastes more water than it costs and also need huge amounts of grains that those animals don't even eat as their natural diet? Guess were the land to farm those grains comes from...
> 
> If you we are going to preach about something then we need to be conscious about everything we do in life as well.


Having trouble reading? I'm not the one singing about amazon forrest.


----------



## mpexus (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> Having trouble reading? I'm not the one singing about amazon forrest.


No you were the one complaining about something unrelated. Did I stroke a nerve there?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> You sure about EU trying to cut back on farming and opt to import food? The moment you depend on importing food you are in disadvantage. Russia had thiss issue and they try to import less and produce more.
> Im not saying you are wrong its just that it seems strange to me.



https://www.irishtimes.com/news/pol...-beef-deal-that-will-affect-ireland-1.3942932

The EU can't further open up foreign markets to export to without importing something back in. They've been trying for years and this deal was really pushing for it. It would put countless farms out of business across Europe because you can't compete against cheap food.

We are one of the biggest exporters of Beef in the world, its clean with very high welfare standards, exporting 85-90% of what we produce but they are trying to bring in schemes like culling 5% of herds and environmental schemes to make sure farms don't expand. In a country that can easily produce and sustain double what we are currently producing the EU are in constant talks to try and stop us in favour of cheaper South American beef. 50% of farms make a loss here and its only subsidisation that keeps them running. 

It's mad there isn't more outcry about it. Europe looks good by getting its carbon footprint down by burning the Amazon.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 12, 2021)

oh fuck yeah


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 12, 2021)

Feels like something left over from Magma. Not a bad thing imo. Mario's drumming makes it way more interesting of a song structure wise imo. I'm not even a drummer but his riffs always make me want to pick up drumming.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 12, 2021)

All these singles are rather droll IMO. Maybe something will spark my interest in the rest of the album but not holding my breath.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Apr 12, 2021)

That new single is great. Most I've been hyped up for a gojira release since that Sea Shepherd EP that never materialised.


----------



## nightlight (Apr 12, 2021)

sakeido said:


> oh fuck yeah




Verse sounds a bit like Bleed, just a slightly different syncopation. 

Anyone else think the chorus sounds like something more metalcore/radio-friendly than Gojira would normally do? 

I really like the outro though, super heavy riff there.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 12, 2021)

nightlight said:


> Verse sounds a bit like Bleed, just a slightly different syncopation.
> 
> Anyone else think the chorus sounds like something more metalcore/radio-friendly than Gojira would normally do?
> 
> I really like the outro though, super heavy riff there.



Gojira's been using that picking pattern for a long time, Esoteric Surgery used it and that was back in 2008. Not entirely sure if they woulda copied it from Bleed or not because they were already working on that album before Obzen came out. 

Chorus does sound radio friendly. The song, to me, is both heavier and lighter than the previous tunes at the same time.. intro/verses/outro are heavier but the chorus has the mainstream sound for sure.


----------



## nightlight (Apr 12, 2021)

sakeido said:


> Gojira's been using that picking pattern for a long time, Esoteric Surgery used it and that was back in 2008. Not entirely sure if they woulda copied it from Bleed or not because they were already working on that album before Obzen came out.
> 
> Chorus does sound radio friendly. The song, to me, is both heavier and lighter than the previous tunes at the same time.. intro/verses/outro are heavier but the chorus has the mainstream sound for sure.



I know that they usually have that kind of feel, for example on L'enfant sauvage. But listen to the riff right after the intro, it sounds literally like Bleed, you could even juxtapose Jens Kidman signing over it.

More than the riffs, I don't like the lyrical content in the chorus. "Raise your fists"? I mean seriously, is Gojira going down that road too, ffs?


----------



## nickgray (Apr 12, 2021)

nightlight said:


> , it sounds literally like Bleed





They all just rip off Mustaine


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 12, 2021)

sakeido said:


> oh fuck yeah




man this was almost so good but the lyrics, bruh moment. disappointing compared with their past output lyrically, up to and including Magma


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2021)

nickgray said:


> They all just rip off Mustaine


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Apr 12, 2021)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> man this was almost so good but the lyrics, bruh moment. disappointing compared with their past output lyrically, up to and including Magma



A friend of mine pointed the same thing out to me and I gotta say, I agree. The lyrics feel dumbed down. Maybe this is the radio friendly single off the record and it was intentional, or maybe I'm just giving them too much credit. 

Chorus still putting chills down my spine though.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 13, 2021)

Not feeling the new one sadly. Another world seems to be the best single they've released IMO. I had high hopes after hearing it, but that has declined dramatically with each new release. 

It seems their sound has changed way too much for my taste since they went to their Silver Cord Studio. Ohhh well


----------



## p0ke (Apr 13, 2021)

It's different for sure, but I like it! I read the comments here before listening so I intentionally ignored the lyrics, but the music was interesting and even though it sounded more mainstream than they usually do, it didn't go overboard IMO.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 13, 2021)

New single: a very big meeeeeeeeeeeh for me. On a creative level, this band has depleted it after L'enfant Sauvage I think – like many bands lose it after being active for this long.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Apr 13, 2021)

Yep. Another ‘meh’ from me

And the same comment about production. Guitars sound weird somehow. Vocals almost completely buried.


----------



## buriedoutback (Apr 13, 2021)

sadly, I checked out after The Way of All Flesh. 
I listen to the new stuff as it comes out, but they haven't made my balls tingle in a long time, so I move on.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 14, 2021)

Was picking up some food last night and Silvera came up on shuffle. I queued up From Sirius to hear the difference back to back. There was a huge change on production with Magma that I think continued with this new album and I'm not a fan. They took out a lot of the low end and the bite from the guitars. It just doesn't have that crushing, heavy sound anymore.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 14, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> Was picking up some food last night and Silvera came up on shuffle. I queued up From Sirius to hear the difference back to back. There was a huge change on production with Magma that I think continued with this new album and I'm not a fan. They took out a lot of the low end and the bite from the guitars. It just doesn't have that crushing, heavy sound anymore.



Yeah massive difference. The way of all flesh was the last sounding record of that style imo. I liked l'enfant sauvage for what it was, but it was definitely a sign of them changing directions


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Apr 14, 2021)

MetalheadMC said:


> Yeah massive difference. The way of all flesh was the last sounding record of that style imo. I liked l'enfant sauvage for what it was, but it was definitely a sign of them changing directions



The way of all flesh was their peak both musically and production wise IMO. 

Runner up for me is From Mars to Sirius. It might not be technically a stellar sounding album but it oozes vibe.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 14, 2021)

They're never gonna equal their early albums but nobody ever does. Compare em to Metallica and imo Gojira comes out way, way ahead. Even if you don't like Magma I don't think anybody would seriously try and argue Load or Reload are better than Magma and what we've heard of Fortitude so far 

1. Kill Em' All - Terra Incognita
2. Ride the Lightning - The Link 
3. Master of Puppets - From Mars to Sirius
4. ...And Justice for All - The Way of All Flesh
5. Metallica - L'Enfant Sauvage
6. Load - Magma
7. Reload - Fortitude 

when I think of bands peaking super late, the only one that comes to mind is Meshuggah. Maybe Opeth, but they took 5 albums to get really good and their 5th after that was Heritage.


----------



## p0ke (Apr 15, 2021)

sakeido said:


> They're never gonna equal their early albums but nobody ever does. Compare em to Metallica and imo Gojira comes out way, way ahead. Even if you don't like Magma I don't think anybody would seriously try and argue Load or Reload are better than Magma and what we've heard of Fortitude so far
> 
> 1. Kill Em' All - Terra Incognita
> 2. Ride the Lightning - The Link
> ...



That's a good comparison, puts the albums into perspective.

What's cool about Gojira is that their style is so distinct, even though they've changed and become less extreme, you can always immediately tell it's them. Can't really say the same for Metallica for example (until James opens his mouth). I mean, take any song from the Load/Reload era and compare it to Master of Puppets - doesn't sound at all like it's the same band. The latest albums merged the styles though, and I guess that's a good idea because it kinda ties the discography together.

Bands that peaked late... Cattle Decapitation comes to mind. IMO they reached the peak at album #6 or #7 and stayed there instead of returning to the base camp


----------



## Quiet Coil (Apr 16, 2021)

I think I actually dig Into The Storm. And as far as the lyrics... if they didn’t lose you with “PLAAASTIC, BAG IN DA SAAAND” I don’t know what to tell you.

I remember trying to get my buddy into them not too long after I did. Showed him Silveria and his comment was “what is this, the metal version of Man in the Mirror?!?”.


----------



## karjim (Apr 17, 2021)

Bag in the sea, I live 200 miles from them.Ok his english is that bad like me


----------



## Quiet Coil (Apr 17, 2021)

karjim said:


> Bag in the sea, I live 200 miles from them.Ok his english is that bad like me


Ha! I learn something new every day


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 25, 2021)

This is like some very boring grunge.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 25, 2021)

Kinda sounds like a weaker version of The Shooting Star.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 25, 2021)

Man barring one of the singles they've released off fortitude so far, this album is starting to feel like a worse Magma. The Chant is easily the worst single they've released so far imo.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm losing hope by each new single with this one. Just thankful for the new Cannibal Corpse, and Alluvial albums


----------



## nickgray (Apr 25, 2021)

sakeido said:


> Compare em to Metallica and imo Gojira comes out way, way ahead



8. Mario buys a trash can 



gunshow86de said:


> This is like some very boring grunge.



For some reason I remembered this:



I'm not sure what's the deal with the tambourine on this track  It's sort of a radio-friendly Gojira ballad I guess?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 25, 2021)

Is it me or does it just sound like a rehash of riffs from Magma?


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 25, 2021)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Is it me or does it just sound like a rehash of riffs from Magma?



It's definitely the same vibe as Shooting Star. The verses are almost identical in cadence.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 25, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> This is like some very boring grunge.




Any hope I had of liking this album is gone after this. That was awful


----------



## sakeido (Apr 25, 2021)

I kinda dug the new one but they dragged it out too long. Woulda made for a decent 3:30. Over 5 though? Nah

Album's all over the place. Loving it. If only other metal bands were even 1/10th this risky.. that'd be something. But they'd rather just play the same shit for their whole careers


----------



## p0ke (Apr 26, 2021)

Nope, did not like the new one. It could've been somewhat ok, but the chord progression had one "wrong" chord that made it sound happy instead of melancholic, and that was the final nail in the coffin for me. It was also very dragged out, I wish it had at least grown heavier towards the end, but nope, same woo-o-oow thing all the way through.

I also appreciate that the album is all over the place though, and I guess this song might serve some kind of purpose if placed just right on the album...


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 26, 2021)

While the previous singles were a 'meh' for me, the last one I would classify as grade A horse shit. I actually feel bad shitting on metal bands that try something different, because I'm normally very open when it comes to music, but this just sounds like a pseudo pop-rock version of the.... Beatles. Yeah. Come on, it's 2021...


----------



## j3ps3 (Apr 26, 2021)

Was hoping something more in the vein of FMTS when I heard Born for One Thing and got more disappointed after each new single I heard. But "The Chant" is something that gives me the feeling that I should just stop waiting for this band to deliver altogether. What an awful song.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Apr 26, 2021)

Well this latest single was very disappointing. Bored me to tears.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 26, 2021)

The Chant is not good. I had to turn it off. Felt like a bar band got their bullshit riffs and melodies recorded and mixed really well. WTF is happening to this band? Why do so many of the greats just write all their good shit early to mid career then just write burn out rock songs? At least we all have the other records to listen to.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 26, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Well this latest single was very disappointing. Bored me to tears.




Same here. Absolutely hated it!


----------



## Flappydoodle (Apr 26, 2021)

That sucked

And again, production is awful. Guitars are muffled. Vocal buried.


----------



## cyb (Apr 26, 2021)

Count me among the disappointed. I'm not really hyped for this album at all anymore, but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 27, 2021)

I tried to listen to it again and could barely make it to the first chorus. So bummed about the direction of them


----------



## Matt08642 (Apr 27, 2021)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> Why do so many of the greats just write all their good shit early to mid career then just write burn out rock songs?



I can't think of many musicians/bands that are still writing fresh material I like for the same reasons after 20+ years together. Most of the bands I would have considered myself a diehard fan of I barely even listen to anymore, like Dream Theater.


----------



## p0ke (Apr 27, 2021)

Oh well, I just hope that song will be the exception on the album. I like Born For One Thing a lot and the other two are somewhat decent as well, so it's still only 1/4 on the shit-scale.


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2021)

Of the songs we've heard, from both the new album and their entire catalog, that's obviously a pretty bad apple in the bunch; but when you listen to the others back to back it still sounds like a cohesive Gojira album, albeit certainly not as heavy as we've heard them go. I think that'll be an obvious skip on the album for me, but I still think it'll be good.

Still doesn't change the fact that the early albums exist and can be listened to at any time


----------



## sakeido (Apr 27, 2021)

MFB said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that the early albums exist and can be listened to at any time



this is also why it's completely pointless to write the same stuff over and over again... but that's all ss.org ever wants anybody to do. Progression is the enemy!



Matt08642 said:


> I can't think of many musicians/bands that are still writing fresh material I like for the same reasons after 20+ years together. Most of the bands I would have considered myself a diehard fan of I barely even listen to anymore, like Dream Theater.



freshness isn't latter day DT's problem. 

I like how a pretty brutal metal band writes a rock 'n' roll song that's driven by clean vocals, with a bluesy solo, completely unlike anything they've ever done but "fresh" is the word you wanted to use. Very poor word choice. Strictly speaking, this is about as fresh as it's ever gotten for Gojira.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 27, 2021)

Well, that was fun while it lasted. 
Now we all have to pretend this a great new direction because it sounds different.


----------



## Supernaut (Apr 27, 2021)

I think the new album, on the whole, will be good, and that it'll bring new audiences to the band. That said, The Chant gets the thumbs down from me right now. The other tracks are fine but this one's not great IMO. I'd love to hear something more progressive like Pray from Magma, I think if something like that was on the album then it would balance out nicely.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 27, 2021)

Supernaut said:


> I think the new album, on the whole, will be good, and that it'll bring new audiences to the band. That said, The Chant gets the thumbs down from me right now. The other tracks are fine but this one's not great IMO. I'd love to hear something more progressive like Pray from Magma, I think if something like that was on the album then it would balance out nicely.



I keep thinking of its spot on the album. Seems like a breather song, for sure. I'm just trying to figure out if the heaviest song on the album is gonna be before it or immediately afterwards


----------



## I play music (Apr 27, 2021)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> While the previous singles were a 'meh' for me, the last one I would classify as grade A horse shit. I actually feel bad shitting on metal bands that try something different, because I'm normally very open when it comes to music, but this just sounds like a pseudo pop-rock version of the.... Beatles. Yeah. Come on, it's 2021...


I think Joe said in an interview how Metallica were his idols .. sounds like they're following that path quite well ;-P


----------



## nickgray (Apr 27, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I barely even listen to anymore, like Dream Theater



The instrumental version of the new album is actually pretty good. Obviously, it's not old school DT with their awesome prog rock/metal combo, but it's pretty high quality prog metal still.



Matt08642 said:


> I can't think of many musicians/bands that are still writing fresh material I like for the same reasons after 20+ years together



I think a lot of it is due to the band itself also being a business. You have to churn out new albums, tour, etc., all under the same name, for years and years. I'm super curious to see what the future brings us because of all the new technology (well, old, but rather it's the quality and the availability of it) - high speed internet, audio and video streaming, DAWs, virtual instruments, modeling, and so on. You're no longer limited in the same way that older bands were. On the flip side there's also a massive influx of mediocre home recordings, but that's a necessary consequence. Probably the main problem is the lack of good sorting. Back in the day you had magazines, labels, tours, but nowadays I guess it's down to YouTube vids or something? The problem is that all these social media sites are like crappy graphitti walls, there's no sensible sorting or any kind of real depth to them. Old school forums like this one are more advanced than, say, reddit, which is hilarious, given that it's 2021 now.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 29, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I can't think of many musicians/bands that are still writing fresh material I like for the same reasons after 20+ years together. Most of the bands I would have considered myself a diehard fan of I barely even listen to anymore, like Dream Theater.



This is why when people ask what my favorite bands are, I say I don't have favorite bands, but favorite albums from different bands at certain points in their career.

Now if we're talking favorite bands that are currently releasing albums...that I can answer.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 29, 2021)

I play music said:


> I think Joe said in an interview how Metallica were his idols .. sounds like they're following that path quite well ;-P


So heavy blues biker rock album is next. Can't wait to buy my Gojira skull cap.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 29, 2021)

how many albums like Fortitude does Gojira have to drop before the record stores put em in the rock section and not metal anymore? 

people wanting old Gojira are gonna be so pissed


----------



## nickgray (Apr 29, 2021)

Well, I guess Gojira is a sort of a rock/metal band now? I liked Magma, that's definitely as far as they should've went. I just skimmed through the unreleased (as singles, that is) songs, and yeah, it's about what I expected. It's not bad music by any means, but they're just rehashing the same old bag of tricks, and toning the sound down even further. What a shame. Imagine if they were still heavy af, but introduced more complexity and prog elements into their songwriting.



sakeido said:


> how many albums like Fortitude does Gojira have to drop before the record stores put em in the rock section and not metal anymore?



I'm guessing two more, and they'll be opening for Nickelback


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 30, 2021)

I listened to a bit of each of the songs from this album and yikes is all I have to say.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Apr 30, 2021)

"New Found" was alright. Not top tier Gojira but better than the other tracks released from the new album so far IMO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 30, 2021)

Born for one thing, Amazonia, Another world were all fine and they flow together pretty nicely on the album. Grind, Hold On, New Found, Sphinx are all very solid heavy tracks. At least as heavy as stuff off of Magma. Grind, Sphinx and New Found are the standouts on the album imo. 

Honestly barring The chant and Fortitude (which are godawful imo) the album is solid overall. They do serve as good palate cleanser tracks for the second half of heavy songs but I really dislike them, and feel like they're basically filler. Trails is meh too.


----------



## p0ke (Apr 30, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Born for one thing, Amazonia, Another world were all fine and they flow together pretty nicely on the album. Grind, Hold On, New Found, Sphinx are all very solid heavy tracks. At least as heavy as stuff off of Magma. Grind, Sphinx and New Found are the standouts on the album imo.
> 
> Honestly barring The chant and Fortitude (which are godawful imo) the album is solid overall. They do serve as good palate cleanser tracks for the second half of heavy songs but I really dislike them, and feel like they're basically filler. Trails is meh too.



Agreed. The Chant is easily the worst thing Gojira have done. Even Fortitude (the song) would've been OK by itself, as a little interlude, but when you know it goes into The Chant you just want to skip them both. 

But I'm pleased to say that the rest of the album is solid. Yeah I guess Trails is a bit boring, but at least it has a nice atmosphere going and I guess it's a good idea to put a "calm before the storm" before Grind explodes in your face. And at least it's not shitty like The Chant...


----------



## MFB (Apr 30, 2021)

I just got to "Sphinx" and agree with what everyone else has said, the first 5 tracks flow well together, then you have Fortitude/The Chant as what should have just been one track as an interlude, and then it's back to heavy for now. 

This is definitely in line with _Magma_, but if anyone was expecting it to be heavier and closer to _L'Enfant_, they're going to be disappointed


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Apr 30, 2021)

Best tracks for me after my first listen: Amazonia, Born for one thing, Into the Storm, the Trails and grind in that order. 

Worst tracks: Fortitude and the Chant. They really bog down the album. Both are absolutely woeful. 

I think anyone looking for ultra brutal Gojira is going to be very disappointed.


----------



## chinnybob (Apr 30, 2021)

Pretty weak overall but there's enough here to make me like it a bit more than Magma on first listen, although that's not saying much! Sphinx definitely my favourite, got some great FMTS vibes off that with the main riff and the deeper growls. Certainly after listening to the whole thing through that was the only song that I really wanted to go back to and listen to again


----------



## cyb (Apr 30, 2021)

Overall, I'm disappointed. There are some good songs for sure, Sphinx being my favorite, but my biggest disappointment is the production. It just sounds..."weak" for lack of a better term.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 30, 2021)

So I gave a full listen. Sphinx is alright. Not great. Disappointing even although my expectations were already incredibly low. Why are the vocals and guitars so quiet through the whole thing?


----------



## sakeido (Apr 30, 2021)

cyb said:


> Overall, I'm disappointed. There are some good songs for sure, Sphinx being my favorite, but my biggest disappointment is the production. It just sounds..."weak" for lack of a better term.


yeah the mix is the only part of the album I don't really like. I do like bringin up the guitars & bass and pushing the vocals down a little bit. I find some parts of the drum sound are kinda weak, almost amateurish but suppose the band has said several times they didn't like the super clean and polished productions from TWOAF and Sauvage so this is what they're gonna do instead 

I like the whole album, even Fortitude/the Chant. they've always had weird little interludes like that on their albums before so it was neat to hear em open it up to be a full song


----------



## sakeido (Apr 30, 2021)

Gojira officially cancelled in CHina


----------



## slan (Apr 30, 2021)

sakeido said:


> yeah the mix is the only part of the album I don't really like. I do like bringin up the guitars & bass and pushing the vocals down a little bit. I find some parts of the drum sound are kinda weak, almost amateurish but suppose the band has said several times they didn't like the super clean and polished productions from TWOAF and Sauvage so this is what they're gonna do instead
> 
> I like the whole album, even Fortitude/the Chant. they've always had weird little interludes like that on their albums before so it was neat to hear em open it up to be a full song



I'm with you on this. I like the record more than I thought I would. The singles felt underwhelming on first listen but I think they work well in the context of the album.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 30, 2021)

Not as bad as originally anticipated. The Chant may have skewed my expectations too harshly. I thought the other singles were pretty decent, but The Chant is just so, so terrible.

Hold On and New Found are decent. Spinx and Grind are the most "classically Gojira" tracks. Overall my first impression is about the same as Magma, some pretty good songs with about half the album being bland "filler." Probably will listen to it a decent amount over the next few weeks and then forget about it (just like Magma).

Still really love this band, the run they had with From Mars to Sirius, The Way of All Flesh and L'Enfant Sauvage will always be hard to top for any band from any era.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 30, 2021)

Much better then magma!


----------



## mongey (Apr 30, 2021)

I almost deleted the album yesterday based on the singles. Now it’s all up I’ll give it all. listen in the gym today. But I’m highly skeptical


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 1, 2021)

I love the mix a hell of a lot more than the songs. Andy Wallace mixed this, everything sounds natural and not the result of plug-ins and drum samples. The drums sound fucking incredible on this album! You guys have been listening to too much Toontrack.


----------



## SexHaver420 (May 1, 2021)

Fortitude sucks lol. Gojira peaked at the Link imo and each album after that has been worse than the previous. They're really good live though so if shows are ever a thing again I'll still go see them.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 1, 2021)

I gotta find out what systems you guys are listening to this through? In my car, headphones, monitors, the guitar and vocals get buried by drums and bass any time it gets heavy and the bass has that rubbery “R-Bass on max” thing in the sub/low end.


----------



## ramses (May 1, 2021)

sakeido said:


> Gojira officially cancelled in CHina



More bands need to do this.

Taylor Swift singing a ballad to the Dailai Lama next, please?


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2021)

SexHaver420 said:


> Fortitude sucks lol. Gojira peaked at the Link imo and each album after that has been worse than the previous. They're really good live though so if shows are ever a thing again I'll still go see them.



LOL @ peaking at their 2nd album, I don't think people even acknowledged them until FMTS dropped. But after that and continuing through L'Enfant will always be considered the peak of Gojira, I'd say Way of All Flesh personally, them finding the middle ground between an all out sonic assault on your ears and then honing that intensity into more traditional song structures.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 1, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> I gotta find out what systems you guys are listening to this through? In my car, headphones, monitors, the guitar and vocals get buried by drums and bass any time it gets heavy and the bass has that rubbery “R-Bass on max” thing in the sub/low end.



Sounds great on my beyerdynamic 1990s, Sennheiser Momentum on ears (with sonarworks on and off) and my cheap monitors in my treated room. 

It's not ultra polished but it still sounds great. In the modern context of overproduction it's a breath of fresh air for me.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 1, 2021)

KailM said:


>






MFB said:


> LOL @ peaking at their 2nd album, I don't think people even acknowledged them until FMTS dropped. But after that and continuing through L'Enfant will always be considered the peak of Gojira, I'd say Way of All Flesh personally, them finding the middle ground between an all out sonic assault on your ears and then honing that intensity into more traditional song structures.



I didnt even know gojira existed until I heard yamas messengers on pandora in like 2011. One of my favorite songs. I'd agree they peaked at way of all flesh and they have been going down since


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 2, 2021)

I like the album a lot, and a streamer I watch got me into the band. I saw them in a few magazines over the years, and figured they were going to be -core or nu metal, so I never bothered. Also, the production sounds killer.


----------



## jwade (May 2, 2021)

I listened through once and only had a couple of tracks really stand out. I’ll have to listen again, but it wasn’t a very memorable album.


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 2, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> I love the mix a hell of a lot more than the songs. Andy Wallace mixed this, everything sounds natural and not the result of plug-ins and drum samples. The drums sound fucking incredible on this album! You guys have been listening to too much Toontrack.



All I can hear is drums. Guitars are buried. Vocals almost non-existent. Even the bass isn't really that punchy, which is a shame because it's fucking Gojira


----------



## sakeido (May 2, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> I love the mix a hell of a lot more than the songs. Andy Wallace mixed this, everything sounds natural and not the result of plug-ins and drum samples. The drums sound fucking incredible on this album! You guys have been listening to too much Toontrack.



It's the snare drum that's getting me. I wish it had just a little bit more snap.

The mix is inconsistent from system to system I find. Sounds really nicely balanced on my electrostats, phones and Dynaudio monitors but the vocals are almost inaudible in my truck


----------



## Sammy J (May 2, 2021)

A lot of strong reactions in this thread.

Honestly, it sounds like a logical extension of Magma to me. Which I get may not be what people want, but it’s hardly a huge left turn from where they were. I found it a solid listen overall, some strong tracks amongst stuff I could probably do without. 7.5/10 type thing. 

I’m not the biggest Gojira fan though. Don’t get me wrong, I like them, I enjoy them, but they’re not top 5 for me or anything.

The middle trio of From Mars to Sirius, The Way of All Flesh and Le Enfant Sauvage though are very good.


----------



## slan (May 2, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> I love the mix a hell of a lot more than the songs. Andy Wallace mixed this, everything sounds natural and not the result of plug-ins and drum samples. The drums sound fucking incredible on this album! You guys have been listening to too much Toontrack.



I think the tones are great, I just feel like the levels are wonky.



sakeido said:


> The mix is inconsistent from system to system I find. Sounds really nicely balanced on my electrostats, phones and Dynaudio monitors but the vocals are almost inaudible in my truck



I noticed the same thing! The mix sounds very well balanced in my monitoring headphones but sounds weird as hell in my car. I can't think of many other albums I've experienced that with.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 2, 2021)

The drums sound like a Rick Rubin production (Like Vol 3., almost mono. No bass extension. Mid heavy). Overall it seems super compressed but balanced to me. Nothing is too forward that it dominates, it's just mid heavy and compressed. The Link and TWOAF are their best mixes IMO. Music isn't my thing either on this one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 2, 2021)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> The drums sound like a Rick Rubin production (Like Vol 3., almost mono. No bass extension. Mid heavy). Overall it seems super compressed but balanced to me. Nothing is too forward that it dominates, it's just mid heavy and compressed. The Link and TWOAF are their best mixes IMO. Music isn't my thing either on this one.


Mono drums would be something they got from Bob Ezrin, and he probably got it from Jack Douglas.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 2, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Mono drums would be something they got from Bob Ezrin, and he probably got it from Jack Douglas.


Listening more they aren't mono, there just seems to be less width in the cymbals. The toms are clearly panned. I'm sure it would sound better through a bluetooth speaker and not boomy or too bright in a car. The guitar tone is different too, but their old tones wouldn't fit this material. For some reason this album reminds me of Baroness' transition period into Yellow & Green.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 2, 2021)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Listening more they aren't mono, there just seems to be less width in the cymbals. The toms are clearly panned. I'm sure it would sound better through a bluetooth speaker and not boomy or too bright in a car. The guitar tone is different too, but their old tones wouldn't fit this material. For some reason this album reminds me of Baroness' transition period into Yellow & Green.


Yeah, I didn't think the drums were mono, but either way, I think the album sounds good on my speakers. I really enjoy the album.


----------



## Dwellingers (May 3, 2021)

I def dont hear there are issues with the bass. Its prominent and punchy as hell. Vocals might be a bit low in the mix, but to me it sounds like the normal way to mix a Gojira records. 
Composition-wise im not sold yet - but its definetly solid crafted - better than magma for me!


----------



## p0ke (May 3, 2021)

I like the mix, but I haven't listened to it on anything other than my Superlux HD-681 headphones. I'm not generally very picky about mixes though, unless something sticks out in a really annoying way. Also I'm positively surprised about the actual songs - except I'm gonna have to make a playlist of it that skips The Chant


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (May 3, 2021)

Sammy J said:


> A lot of strong reactions in this thread.



I don't want to speak for anyone else, but I've a feeling it has a lot to do with the crowd here being composed of guitarists/musicians. I read a couple of reviews of the new album and they are generally positive, but I've a sense that the reviewers listen differently to it, meaning they might not really listen to the chord progressions, patterns, etc. I don't really like the album, because it's ful of the tired and true Gojira riffs based around minor 1st-2nd-3rd riffs and all the half note 0-1-0-0-1-1 riffs, you see? Then there's the half time chorus on almost every song and sigh... They all did it before and probably better. What also counts is that I think it really sounds toned down compared to the older stuff, without it sounding very different (with the exception of the Chant, but ewww that song is poo poo). I think I would've enjoyed a different direction more than the toning down. That said, there is good to be found on the record, but since I normally play entire records, I don't really think that I'm going to bother with it.


----------



## cardinal (May 3, 2021)

About the mix,

I wasn't able to get into Gojira until I hear some recordings of their live performances. For whatever reason, I'm not a huge fan of the sound of any of their studio tracks, but whatever they do live sounds absolutely fabulous. 

So I'm kinda assuming I'll like these tracks better once they can get back on tour and post up the videos/recordings of that.


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 3, 2021)

The vinyl version of Fortitude sounds massive 
My favorite Gojira album both in terms of production and writing is still FMTS though.


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 3, 2021)

New tour dates for the fall. With Alien Weaponry, and Knocked Loose.


----------



## TedEH (May 3, 2021)

Re-posting here because I'm an idiot sometimes who replies to the wrong threads:

Given that people keep comparing to From Mars - I feel like this new material is more comparable in production style to that release than it is to the last two. To my ears, Fortitude sounds like a more polished take on what From Mars was trying to do - 'cause From Mars sounds very un-polished to me.

Production-wise, IMO, The Way of all Flesh beats everything else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Production-wise, IMO, The Way of all Flesh beats everything else.



TWOAF is honestly such a good sounding album that I'd call it the (Queensryche's) Empire of the 2000s. It's REALLY hard to top that album in terms of production.


----------



## p0ke (May 4, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> TWOAF is honestly such a good sounding album that I'd call it the (Queensryche's) Empire of the 2000s. It's REALLY hard to top that album in terms of production.



Agreed. I prefer the songs over FMTS too (I'm more of a fan of Terra Incognita and The Link, tbh)


----------



## cardinal (May 4, 2021)

MetalheadMC said:


> New tour dates for the fall. With Alien Weaponry, and Knocked Loose.



Huh. Apparently they're already scheduled to be near me in August. Didn't realize concerts were a thing right now.


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 4, 2021)

cardinal said:


> Huh. Apparently they're already scheduled to be near me in August. Didn't realize concerts were a thing right now.



Slowly starting back up thankfully


----------



## Matt08642 (May 4, 2021)

Any time people start describing shitty songs as "palate cleanser" you know the album is a solid meh/10. Reminds me of when Deftones' album Gore came out and the singles sounded like they were mixed on $4 dollar store speakers and people were like "Maybe it intentionally sounds this way" "maybe this song is to cleanse the palate, it's DEFINITELY not that the band wrote some shitty songs"


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 4, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Any time people start describing shitty songs as "palate cleanser" you know the album is a solid meh/10. Reminds me of when Deftones' album Gore came out and the singles sounded like they were mixed on $4 dollar store speakers and people were like "Maybe it intentionally sounds this way" "maybe this song is to cleanse the palate, it's DEFINITELY not that the band wrote some shitty songs"


I mean it's a fair move to give listeners some breathing space with slower songs between heavier songs, plus Gojira have done it before on FMTS. 
The album is definitely meh for me (even compared to magma) but I'll take 1.5 shitty songs on this record over ever having to listen to gore again. That whole album is the worst shit deftones have ever done.


----------



## mongey (May 4, 2021)

I have listened a couple times now , and while it’s not the gojira of old , I like it better than the last album.


----------



## Matt08642 (May 4, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I mean it's a fair move to give listeners some breathing space with slower songs between heavier songs, plus Gojira have done it before on FMTS.
> The album is definitely meh for me (even compared to magma) but I'll take 1.5 shitty songs on this record over ever having to listen to gore again. That whole album is the worst shit deftones have ever done.



I just wanna know wtf happened with Gore and why it.... was the way it was lmao


----------



## sakeido (May 4, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I mean it's a fair move to give listeners some breathing space with slower songs between heavier songs, plus Gojira have done it before on FMTS.
> The album is definitely meh for me (even compared to magma) but I'll take 1.5 shitty songs on this record over ever having to listen to gore again. That whole album is the worst shit deftones have ever done.


Every Gojira has an intermission on it. Magma had Yellowstone, Sauvage was Wild Healer, TWOAF had Silver Cord, From Mars was Unicorn. The Link had two, Connected and Torii, and Terra Incognita had 04 and 5988 Trillions de Tonnes. 

I'm 100% on board with metal bands changing it up on the album. Fuck put more soft songs on the album. Throw a Hendrix cover in there or somethin. More range is better


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Any time people start describing shitty songs as "palate cleanser" you know the album is a solid meh/10. Reminds me of when Deftones' album Gore came out and the singles sounded like they were mixed on $4 dollar store speakers and people were like "Maybe it intentionally sounds this way" "maybe this song is to cleanse the palate, it's DEFINITELY not that the band wrote some shitty songs"


Dollar Stores do not have anything that costs more than a buck, champ.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2021)

sakeido said:


> Every Gojira has an intermission on it. Magma had Yellowstone, Sauvage was Wild Healer, TWOAF had Silver Cord, From Mars was Unicorn. The Link had two, Connected and Torii, and Terra Incognita had 04 and 5988 Trillions de Tonnes.
> 
> I'm 100% on board with metal bands changing it up on the album. Fuck put more soft songs on the album. Throw a Hendrix cover in there or somethin. More range is better


NOPE! We got the crowd that wants them to change (BUT NOT TOO MUCH!), juxtaposed with the group that doesn't want them to change, and will bitch regardless. Then again, the latter group will complain that all of their albums sound the same, they've heard everything that band has to offer, etc. I call that particular type of artist the AC/DC / YJM sort. You likely heard everything they had to offer before, but they still offer solid stuff (well, for the most part anyways).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 4, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I just wanna know wtf happened with Gore and why it.... was the way it was lmao


I blame chino


sakeido said:


> Every Gojira has an intermission on it. Magma had Yellowstone, Sauvage was Wild Healer, TWOAF had Silver Cord, From Mars was Unicorn. The Link had two, Connected and Torii, and Terra Incognita had 04 and 5988 Trillions de Tonnes.
> 
> I'm 100% on board with metal bands changing it up on the album. Fuck put more soft songs on the album. Throw a Hendrix cover in there or somethin. More range is better


 I'm all for variety on an album, but let's be honest, the Chant was a terrible example of that. They weren't doing anything new for them other than writing one of their worst songs.
I've always wanted Gojira to lean more into their more atmospheric/prog lite vibes but they never fully commit. 
Baroness and The Sword are basically the only good examples I can think of where every album has a very distinct vibe and they just do whatever the hell they want, for better or worse. The Sword's Apocryphon and Baroness' Yellow and Green are some of my personal favorites specifically because they shift so much musically over an album.


----------



## Matt08642 (May 4, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Dollar Stores do not have anything that costs more than a buck, champ.



I can't think of many dollar stores that have anything for $1 anymore, slick.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> I can't think of many dollar stores that have anything for $1 anymore, slick.


You're thinking of dollar general, chief.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2021)

I gotta feel for Joe. Release one or two "filler" songs and all of a sudden your entire album is dogshit.


----------



## sakeido (May 4, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I blame chino
> 
> I'm all for variety on an album, but let's be honest, the Chant was a terrible example of that. They weren't doing anything new for them other than writing one of their worst songs.
> I've always wanted Gojira to lean more into their more atmospheric/prog lite vibes but they never fully commit.
> Baroness and The Sword are basically the only good examples I can think of where every album has a very distinct vibe and they just do whatever the hell they want, for better or worse. The Sword's Apocryphon and Baroness' Yellow and Green are some of my personal favorites specifically because they shift so much musically over an album.


I don't expect anybody here to agree but I legitimately like the Chant a lot. It was only okay at first but grew on me big time. Can't remember the last time I sang along with anything but the Chant gets me every time


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 4, 2021)

sakeido said:


> I don't expect anybody here to agree but I legitimately like the Chant a lot. It was only okay at first but grew on me big time. Can't remember the last time I sang along with anything but the Chant gets me every time


cancer also grows on people, doesn't make either good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2021)

sakeido said:


> I don't expect anybody here to agree but I legitimately like the Chant a lot. It was only okay at first but grew on me big time. Can't remember the last time I sang along with anything but the Chant gets me every time



Someone earlier said Chant would translate well in a live setting. Can guarentee that's what's gonna happen. 

"Oh god theyre playing The Chant I guess this is gonna be a piss bre- *HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*"


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 4, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Any time people start describing shitty songs as "palate cleanser" you know the album is a solid meh/10. Reminds me of when Deftones' album Gore came out and the singles sounded like they were mixed on $4 dollar store speakers and people were like "Maybe it intentionally sounds this way" "maybe this song is to cleanse the palate, it's DEFINITELY not that the band wrote some shitty songs"



I will defend some of those songs till I die but the production on that album is up there with the worst I've ever heard for a big band. 

Tracks 2 and 7-11 are all fine musically. Everything else is knda ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I will defend some of those songs till I die but the production on that album is up there with the worst I've ever heard for a big band.
> 
> Tracks 2 and 7-11 are all fine musically. Everything else is knda ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


Let's go with that line of thinking. Metallica is bigger, and had WAY worse. Two albums in a row, in fact. Black Sabbath is way bigger, and had way worse as well. KISS is big as well, and they have quite a few shitty sounding albums.


----------



## nickgray (May 4, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> but the production on that album is up there with the worst I've ever heard for a big band



Really? It's not great, but it's kind of okay overall. Still made with that 2000s loudness war mentality, but not to an absurd degree. I mean, if we're talking about bad production and big bands, there's always Death Magnetic and trash can snare album. Fortitude is downright pristine in comparison.


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 4, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone earlier said Chant would translate well in a live setting. Can guarentee that's what's gonna happen.
> 
> "Oh god theyre playing The Chant I guess this is gonna be a piss bre- *HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*"



That's what I was kind of thinking as well. Better for a crowd experience. On one hand we'll have a big ass mosh pit to Flying Whales. Then, come together for the Chant.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2021)

nickgray said:


> Really? It's not great, but it's kind of okay overall. Still made with that 2000s loudness war mentality, but not to an absurd degree. I mean, if we're talking about bad production and big bands, there's always Death Magnetic and trash can snare album. Fortitude is downright pristine in comparison.


As well as Born Again, Carnival of Souls, Monster, Sonic Boom, and the one Motörhead album with really weird production choices that make the album sound muddy (Orgasmatron, maybe?).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> As well as Born Again, Carnival of Souls, Monster, Sonic Boom, and the one Motörhead album with really weird production choices that make the album sound muddy (Orgasmatron, maybe?).



Redeemer of Souls was only 6 years ago.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 4, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You're thinking of dollar general, chief.


Family Dollar is neither. Sporto.


----------



## TedEH (May 4, 2021)

If we're going to talk big bands with terrible production - I think And Justice for All sounds like garbage in terms of production. It's 90% fuzz and fart from the guitars with drums that manage to sound thin even without an audible bass to swallow them up. People just put up with the production because the songs are catchy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Family Dollar is neither. Sporto.


Cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2021)

TedEH said:


> If we're going to talk big bands with terrible production - I think And Justice for All sounds like garbage in terms of production. It's 90% fuzz and fart from the guitars with drums that manage to sound thin even without an audible bass to swallow them up. People just put up with the production because the songs are catchy.


Interesting take. Not one I agree with, but still interesting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Redeemer of Souls was only 6 years ago.


I'd have to refresh myself on how that sounded. Still, I think shit like Born Again sounds the worst of anything we're talking about.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd have to refresh myself on how that sounded. Still, I think shit like Born Again sounds the worst of anything we're talking about.



RoS was produced by a half deaf 70 hear old with mid stage parkinsons. It's not exactly the best.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 5, 2021)

nickgray said:


> Really? It's not great, but it's kind of okay overall. Still made with that 2000s loudness war mentality, but not to an absurd degree. I mean, if we're talking about bad production and big bands, there's always Death Magnetic and trash can snare album. Fortitude is downright pristine in comparison.




You're confusing mixing, production and mastering. 

Gore has major cockups on all three fronts. The source sounds are horrible, the mix is woeful and it's mastered way too loud. 

Death magnetic doesn't sound so bad when you listen to the guitar hero stems because it's mainly a mastering problem. Sure the production also isn't great but it's not absolutely offensive to the ears either. 

St Anger actually has a lot of cool sounding elements, they just messed up big time with the snare. The mastering and the songs themselves have also not aged well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 5, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> You're confusing mixing, production and mastering.
> 
> Gore has major cockups on all three fronts. The source sounds are horrible, the mix is woeful and it's mastered way too loud.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're wrong about Death Magnetic. Rick Rubin has a history of that shit, and Ted said he received it already fucked. Not a mastering problem. A production decision that ruined the album.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 5, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, you're wrong about Death Magnetic. Rick Rubin has a history of that shit, and Ted said he received it already fucked. Not a mastering problem. A production decision that ruined the album.





Don't take my word for it, just listen and use your ears. In the GH version you can actually hear transients and it sounds significantly better. It still isn't the greatest mix but it's perfectly listenable unlike gore.

Maybe Ted didnt get get the right finals from the band or something.


----------



## nickgray (May 5, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Death magnetic doesn't sound so bad when you listen to the guitar hero stems



It's still terrible. Hideously dry and everything is smashed to shit. It's like they've found the most obnoxious and distorted setting on a drum bus compressor and decided to roll with it for parallel compression. Guitar tone just plain sucks.

Demo Magnetic sounds way better (in comparison), even though it's also smashed to shit for some reason, but at least it doesn't have that dry tone to it.



If they took the tones on this demo, and actually mixed it properly, that's what good sounding Death Magnetic should've been. It's a shame, because the album itself is pretty decent actually, but it's borderline unlistenable. Though to be fair, I also think AJFA is borderline unlistenable


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 5, 2021)

nickgray said:


> It's still terrible. Hideously dry and everything is smashed to shit. It's like they've found the most obnoxious and distorted setting on a drum bus compressor and decided to roll with it for parallel compression. Guitar tone just plain sucks.
> 
> Demo Magnetic sounds way better (in comparison), even though it's also smashed to shit for some reason, but at least it doesn't have that dry tone to it.
> 
> ...





I don't know how Greg Fidelmann keeps on getting work. I really like the feeding by american head charge and volume 3, but everything else he has done sounds amateurish to me. 

I would still be of the opinion that both sound better than gore, but we have already derailed this thread enough already. 

In comparison Fortitude sounds like a billion bucks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 5, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Don't take my word for it, just listen and use your ears. In the GH version you can actually hear transients and it sounds significantly better. It still isn't the greatest mix but it's perfectly listenable unlike gore.
> 
> Maybe Ted didnt get get the right finals from the band or something.



They made a decision late in production to make it LOUD AS FUCK, because apparently having it sound good was not their intent. I'm well aware of how the GH stems sound. I have two fan versions that sound leagues better than what Metallica, Inc put out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 5, 2021)

I'm listening to War to End All Wars right now, and I'd LOVE to ask Yngwie Malmsteen what he was thinking. The production, mix, etc. sounds HORRIBLE! And it's not like, "Well, Yng took over production and mixing duties as a cost cutting measure to save a few bucks." No, he's been producing his records since Rising Force. So why are his guitars so muddy and fuzzy? Why is the entire album poorly mixed and produced like a demo?

Seriously, if Yngwie has the ability to do so, he needs to unfuck War (as well as the two follow ups), because it could possibly be a really great album. Instead, it sounds like absolute dog shit. It isn't just a case of, "Well, Yng's ears are toast from the Great Wall of Swedish Doom! behind him..." Attack!! sounds markedly better, but still comes across as if he produced it well, played it on a cassette tape deck, and recorded that, then released it. Unleash the Fury has his rhythm guitars buried (uh...?) under Tim's vocals. Perpetual Flame, finally, sounds great again. Why it took him three albums to get him back to where he started is beyond me.

In other words, get outta my face with this "that new Goji' got some bad prods, innit mates?" nonsense.

EDIT: Searching the Metal Archives reviews for this album for certain keywords (ie, production), has found this interesting paragraph from one of the users.

"I have no doubt in my mind that what was done here was 100% intentional, as you don’t put out 10 extremely well produced studio albums and then suddenly forget how it’s done. My working hypothesis is that Yngwie was trying to model the production on this album after a Jimi Hendrix album, as the overwhelming level of guitar sound over other instruments was also a signature of his original guitar hero. However, one will note that although Jimi’s work as a pioneer guitarist are beyond question, much of his original studio material has not aged particularly well with the advent of better recording technology. Furthermore, as Yngwie obviously had access to far superior recording gear at this point in his career, this album can not be judged by the same standard as a Hendrix album."

I kind of see what he is thinking here. However, if that is the case, then Yngwie either did a half assed job and failed, or doesn't think too highly of Jimi's production. I realize that Jimi's studio albums are rough around the edges, but it was very early days of the mono to stereo transitioning period if my memory serves. That is acceptable for Jimi, given that context. 30 years or so later, Yngwie doesn't get that context to excuse it. Had it been done a bit more tastefully in that regard, War... would still work.


----------



## gnoll (May 5, 2021)

I think Metallica like dry productions. I think they weren't happy with the reverb on rtl and mop, and now they do it the opposite way. Pretty weird. I can't listen to their new stuff. I'd rather listen to St. Anger.


----------



## nickgray (May 5, 2021)

Speaking of shit productions, Blind Guardian is an extremely sad example. After the amazing Imaginations From the Other Side, and Nightfall in Middle-Earth, the band started working with Charlie fucking Bauerfeind, who takes this amazing multi-layered complex music and produces it like 2000s nu metal (aka everything is smashed to shit). The guitar and drum tones always suck too. What a waste


----------



## mongey (May 5, 2021)

Surprised you guys are so down on the production. I kind of like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2021)

mongey said:


> Surprised you guys are so down on the production. I kind of like it.



I do agree the vocals and drums do seem a bit too low, but that's it really. It doesn't sound muddy or unclear like some truly abysmal productions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2021)

Also is it weird for me to say for as bad as album is, I really dig Lulu's production?


----------



## nickgray (May 5, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I really dig Lulu



All I see is this


----------



## gnoll (May 6, 2021)

nickgray said:


> Speaking of shit productions, Blind Guardian is an extremely sad example. After the amazing Imaginations From the Other Side, and Nightfall in Middle-Earth, the band started working with Charlie fucking Bauerfeind, who takes this amazing multi-layered complex music and produces it like 2000s nu metal (aka everything is smashed to shit). The guitar and drum tones always suck too. What a waste



It's not like Imaginations and Nightfall sounded good though...

Somewhere Far Beyond was peak Blind Guardian production.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 6, 2021)

The production is really good, great even, for a rock band. It doesn't sound like a modern metal or a gojira production that we are used to hearing. Gojira has had really aggressive and energetic mixes. FMTS, TWOAF, L'enfant Savauge, all high energy and super aggressive sounding. The new one just sounds soft in comparison. It sounds great, but it sounds more like it belongs on a rock and roll record.


----------



## mongey (May 6, 2021)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> The production is really good, great even, for a rock band. It doesn't sound like a modern metal or a gojira production that we are used to hearing. Gojira has had really aggressive and energetic mixes. FMTS, TWOAF, L'enfant Savauge, all high energy and super aggressive sounding. The new one just sounds soft in comparison. It sounds great, but it sounds more like it belongs on a rock and roll record.


Ageeed. To be honest I think a super
Modern, super punchy metal mix really wouldn’t suit the songs.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 7, 2021)

It’s starting to grow on me. I listened again on the way to work this morning and I had that connection with a few sections that makes me anxious to get back in my truck and hear them again.

I’m definitely not hearing the same production complaints everyone else is. I use my truck as my measurement of a decent mix because I’m so used to it and I really enjoy the way it sounds and this album sounds fucking GREAT in it. I love being able to turn it up and the volume actually increases!

I was listening to a MetalSucks podcast with Joe on it and he went into detail about the production on the album and how it was entirely intentional to get a more raw, stripped back approach. They wanted to get the sounds in the room and run with it and put in a good amount of work on the construction of the live room to get everything sounding how it did. 

I’m a fan of big, slick productions, I prefer them. But I love that they did this. Shit, the vocals are still slick as hell, layered with tons of reverb and delay. That satisfies that itch for me.


----------



## bigswifty (May 7, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> It’s starting to grow on me. I listened again on the way to work this morning and I had that connection with a few sections that makes me anxious to get back in my truck and hear them again.
> 
> I’m definitely not hearing the same production complaints everyone else is. I use my truck as my measurement of a decent mix because I’m so used to it and I really enjoy the way it sounds and this album sounds fucking GREAT in it. I love being able to turn it up and the volume actually increases!
> 
> ...



Yep pretty much this.

Need to spin it a lot more but seems like a decent album, minus the Chant, and the mix sounds just fine to me. I like the raw aesthetic and think more bands ought to try it out so as not to exhaust the already exhausted squeeky-clean prestine type of mix.


----------



## sakeido (May 7, 2021)

Great vinyl master too. 

Heard lots of modern metal productions that completely suck on vinyl ... Lamb of God and Karnivool come to mind .. but not this one. So I've got my plain black vinyl, lookin forward to completing my set of gold Gojira records whenever they finally get around to issuing that


----------



## mongey (May 7, 2021)

It has def grown on me. Not what I’ll put on if I feel like something heavy. But it has its place. The chant has even grown on me somewhat. The only thing I really cringe at is the mouth harp. Terrible idea.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2021)

TBH, I'm a little disappointed they don't have a live jaw harp player.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 10, 2021)

Does anyone else get mad rammstein vibes from the main riff in New Found?


----------



## I play music (May 11, 2021)

metal_sam14 said:


> Does anyone else get mad rammstein vibes from the main riff in New Found?



Another reaason why Gojira is becoming more and more like Metallica: The guitar player likes to step on his effect pedal tooo much 
The original riff by Rammstein without whammy is just better


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 25, 2021)

They’re going to be touring with Deftones. Ticket purchased.


----------



## cardinal (May 25, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> They’re going to be touring with Deftones. Ticket purchased.



Yeah, I've got a ticket for that when they come by later this year. Would love to see Gojira (not really a Deftones fan; saw them open for AiC years back). 

But going to a concert is going to be weird. And I'd like to get there early to get close to the stage, but that means I'll have to listen to Poppy perform...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 26, 2021)

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I've got a ticket for that when they come by later this year. Would love to see Gojira (not really a Deftones fan; saw them open for AiC years back).
> 
> But going to a concert is going to be weird. And I'd like to get there early to get close to the stage, but that means I'll have to listen to Poppy perform...



You made me google Poppy. So now it’s official. I hate you.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 26, 2021)

A) She has some fun songs. 
B) I think you'll be able to make your way to the stage in between sets. People go out for smokes, get beer, or go to take a piss, it's not like people pitch tents in front of the stage and refuse to move.


----------



## brector (May 26, 2021)

BlackMastodon said:


> A) She has some fun songs.
> B) I think you'll be able to make your way to the stage in between sets. People go out for smokes, get beer, or go to take a piss, it's not like people pitch tents in front of the stage and refuse to move.


I sold my ATL ticket so I could see them headline in Chattanooga


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 26, 2021)

I thought you guys were saying a new band was called "Poopy," as I was just skimming over the messages referring to that. Instead, its some "totally weird girl who looks normal" in a "metal" act, because, I guess, its semi "original." Isn't there an Into the Dark episode about this chick and her manager?


----------



## Marked Man (May 28, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm listening to War to End All Wars right now, and I'd LOVE to ask Yngwie Malmsteen what he was thinking. The production, mix, etc. sounds HORRIBLE! And it's not like, "Well, Yng took over production and mixing duties as a cost cutting measure to save a few bucks." No, he's been producing his records since Rising Force. So why are his guitars so muddy and fuzzy? Why is the entire album poorly mixed and produced like a demo?
> 
> Seriously, if Yngwie has the ability to do so, he needs to unfuck War (as well as the two follow ups), because it could possibly be a really great album. Instead, it sounds like absolute dog shit. It isn't just a case of, "Well, Yng's ears are toast from the Great Wall of Swedish Doom! behind him..." Attack!! sounds markedly better, but still comes across as if he produced it well, played it on a cassette tape deck, and recorded that, then released it. Unleash the Fury has his rhythm guitars buried (uh...?) under Tim's vocals. Perpetual Flame, finally, sounds great again. Why it took him three albums to get him back to where he started is beyond me.
> 
> ...



Yngwie is very talented, but needs a life coach. And a beast level producer he can't fire and who WON'T let him sing lead vocals. He has some of the best tone ever and has composed some brilliant things over the years. I've often thought how cool it would've been if he hadn't been caught in a rut for 25 years and had really developed a good band/singer for at least 10 years.....I question his mental health at this point.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 28, 2021)

Marked Man said:


> Yngwie is very talented, but needs a life coach. And a beast level producer he can't fire and who WON'T let him sing lead vocals. He has some of the best tone ever and has composed some brilliant things over the years. I've often thought how cool it would've been if he hadn't been caught in a rut for 25 years and had really developed a good band/singer for at least 10 years.....I question his mental health at this point.


He must be doing something right. He came over here a nobody from Sweden, with a hope and a dream, as well as Mike Varney's help, and made a name for himself. He doesn't do things how we want, because it's not our life or career. I enjoy hearing what he has to offer, even if I think things could / would be better with some of his past band members.


----------



## hilljack13 (Jun 1, 2021)

Looking for a KoRn/Gojira tour. Fucking awesome!


----------



## Wc707 (Jun 9, 2021)

Not OC but hahahahah


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 10, 2021)

If you want to talk about dreadful production of modern stuff, look at the re-recorded Clayman songs In Flames did

Literally worse than demos I did with Fruity Loop drum samples and the original POD decades ago


----------



## brector (Jun 10, 2021)

Flappydoodle said:


> If you want to talk about dreadful production of modern stuff, look at the re-recorded Clayman songs In Flames did
> 
> Literally worse than demos I did with Fruity Loop drum samples and the original POD decades ago


You somehow missed this: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/so-in-flames-just-re-recorded-clayman-the-song.342461/


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jun 10, 2021)

Flappydoodle said:


> If you want to talk about dreadful production of modern stuff, look at the re-recorded Clayman songs In Flames did
> 
> Literally worse than demos I did with Fruity Loop drum samples and the original POD decades ago



Clayman was a 5150 though?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Clayman was a 5150 though?



Nah, he's talking about the re-recordings they did for the 20th anniversary. They gutted the production so hard. Vocals, drums, bass, and especially the guitars sound sooo wussed out. 




The massive 5150 + HM2 guitar mix was replaced by a shitty Kemper profile. And Ander's crappy clean vocals were made even worse.  He somehow makes Burt C Bell seem decent.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jun 11, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, he's talking about the re-recordings they did for the 20th anniversary. They gutted the production so hard. Vocals, drums, bass, and especially the guitars sound sooo wussed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nevermind, I was super sleepy last night and picked it up totally wrong. The new versions suck all kinds of ass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Nevermind, I was super sleepy last night and picked it up totally wrong. The new versions suck all kinds of ass.



I'm actually glad they did that. Concrete proof that In Flames can't even do their own style of music right anymore.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jun 11, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually glad they did that. Concrete proof that In Flames can't even do their own style of music right anymore.



I'll defend sounds of a playground fading until my dying breath. Lead single was not great but there are riffs for days on there.


----------



## Razerjack (Jun 15, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I'll defend sounds of a playground fading until my dying breath. Lead single was not great but there are riffs for days on there.



Sounds of a playground fading gets a solid 8.5 out of 10 from me, even the three following albums each had a handful of GREAT alt-metal songs. That said, the clayman re-do is pretty indefensible, conora probably prevented a clayman anniversary tour from happening and I'm glad for it.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 15, 2021)

Every time In Flames is brought up it just makes me so sad, man. They used to be so good. When Jesper left they needed to reform under a new moniker because for all intents and purposes, they are a completely different band now without him. He was also the founder and last original member. At this point it just feels like such a mockery and I just can't respect it.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 18, 2021)

In Flames has like 3 different eras of music and it seems they’ve certainly done their best to move further away from the first group as time has gone on.

I didn’t hear them until I heard “Cloud Connected” and I love that song. I got Soundtrack To Your Escape a while after that and loved that album, it was a mainstay for a year straight. After that, though, bleh.

So there’s the original fans who preferred their older material, the guys like me who jumped in during the middle period where they started focusing on catchy music and then the newer era of fans with their watered down version of what was already considered watered down.

That said, it seems that each year/album goes by, they pick up a shitload more fans. Not sure if it’s that Breaking Benjamin group they’re attracting or not, but I’d assume as much and would also assume that’s the exact area they’re focusing on. While I can’t stand Breaking Benjamin either, (“Polyamorous” is cool) I think their shit is generally heavier than In Flames has been as of late.


----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> I didn’t hear them until I heard “Cloud Connected” and I love that song.



Same here, probably on Music Choice Metal if I had to guess?

Reroute to Remain was my first album from them, and I didn't get why people hated on it, until you go back and listen to what they sounded like 4 albums earlier and its radically different. Lucky for me, I was smart enough to accept that they had two different sounds at the time, and I loved both so it wasn't any sort of loss. They continued to put out dope releases up through and including Sounds of a Playground, but then _I_ had my shift were suddenly their next album was like, "what the fuck is this?" and knew it was over.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 19, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> I didn’t hear them until I heard “Cloud Connected” and I love that song. I got Soundtrack To Your Escape a while after that and loved that album, it was a mainstay for a year straight. After that, though, bleh.



I didn't really get into them until that era either, and even then, I like that stuff. It still had some semblance of being metal and not trying their little hearts out to breakthrough to the mainstream. If they went back to the Come Clarity, Reroute, or Soundtrack sound I think a lot of people would be pretty happy. They won't though, which is fine, but they really do seem like such a husk of their former selves. More so than any other band that I can think of right off hand.


----------



## gnoll (Jun 20, 2021)

I got a cd pressing of Lunar Strain and Subterranean combined when I was really young, one of the first cds I bought myself. I listened to that so much and really liked it. It had a bit of a dark atmosphere even though the melodies were catchy, and I liked the folky acoustic interludes and occasional thrashiness like in Upon an Oaken Throne, which was one of my favorite songs.

Then I got The Jester Race and could never get into it. The atmosphere and the rawness wasn't there anymore, the melodies were boring and I didn't like the vocals. Everything I liked about In Flames seemed to be gone.

Now I come across a newer In Flames song every now and then and it's kinda hard to believe that it's the same band I grew up listening to. They really changed.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 21, 2021)

gnoll said:


> I got a cd pressing of Lunar Strain and Subterranean combined when I was really young, one of the first cds I bought myself. I listened to that so much and really liked it. It had a bit of a dark atmosphere even though the melodies were catchy, and I liked the folky acoustic interludes and occasional thrashiness like in Upon an Oaken Throne, which was one of my favorite songs.
> 
> Then I got The Jester Race and could never get into it. The atmosphere and the rawness wasn't there anymore, the melodies were boring and I didn't like the vocals. Everything I liked about In Flames seemed to be gone.
> 
> Now I come across a newer In Flames song every now and then and it's kinda hard to believe that it's the same band I grew up listening to. They really changed.



I can relate to this even though I got into them when Reroute to Remain was released. I really liked the folky acoustic interludes you mentioned on those older albums and how they sometimes grew into heavier parts too. That stuff was kinda present on later albums too, up to some point. For example one of my favorite songs of theirs is the instrumental closing track on Colony: Man Made God. It's just awesome. I found that on Kazaa back in the day 

I did like their later material too, up to maybe Come Clarity or something, but it's just not the same thing as their first few releases.

... But wait a minute. Isn't this the Gojira thread!?


----------



## gnoll (Jun 21, 2021)

p0ke said:


> ... But wait a minute. Isn't this the Gojira thread!?



Oh ok, I don't really listen to that band 

But if anyone wants to turn me into a Gojira fan I will give it a shot. If so, say a great song I should listen to and why it's awesome.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 21, 2021)

gnoll said:


> Oh ok, I don't really listen to that band
> 
> But if anyone wants to turn me into a Gojira fan I will give it a shot. If so, say a great song I should listen to and why it's awesome.



Vacuity. Great riffs in the latter half of the song.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2021)

gnoll said:


> But if anyone wants to turn me into a Gojira fan I will give it a shot. If so, say a great song I should listen to and why it's awesome.





Blytheryn said:


> Great riffs


Anything from the albums From Mars to Sirius and The Way of All Flesh for the above reason. 

Explosia and The Axe from L'Enfant Savage also get my vote because of great riffs and the second half of each song.


----------



## MFB (Jun 21, 2021)

I would have gone with "Esoteric Surgery", or "Wolf Down the Earth", but we can all agree - _Way of All Flesh_ is the album to pick from.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 21, 2021)

gnoll said:


> Oh ok, I don't really listen to that band
> 
> But if anyone wants to turn me into a Gojira fan I will give it a shot. If so, say a great song I should listen to and why it's awesome.


----------



## gnoll (Jun 21, 2021)

Great, it's fun to get specific recs. I've listened to the mentioned songs.

I think I don't entirely get it. There were riffs here and there that were kinda neat but often I just wished they would play more notes or something. Or faster. There weren't so many chords or harmony and the tempo felt a little groovy. It felt a bit like listening to a thrash band that had gone all 90s groove and stuff. Like I was listening to Chaos A.D. when I really wanted Beneath the Remains. The Axe was my favorite song because it had some harmony and stuff.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 21, 2021)

They're certainly not for everyone. Their stuff is a lot more driven by the drums and groove/chunky riffs than a lot of their peers. You generally won't find so much melody in their music as you would from other bands. It took a while for them to click for me, and even then, I have to be in the mood to listen to them now days.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 21, 2021)

MFB said:


> I would have gone with "Esoteric Surgery", or "Wolf Down the Earth", but we can all agree - _Way of All Flesh_ is the album to pick from.



Sure, it's the easy choice, but I actually prefer Terra Incognita and The Link TBH. To pick one song, I'd maybe suggest Clone - it just kills.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 21, 2021)

I guess we don't all agree then, because while I do like the 2 aforementioned albums, Mars to Sirius is my favorite, or at least it was when I followed this band. I haven't listened to their last few releases


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 24, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> I didn't really get into them until that era either, and even then, I like that stuff. It still had some semblance of being metal and not trying their little hearts out to breakthrough to the mainstream. If they went back to the Come Clarity, Reroute, or Soundtrack sound I think a lot of people would be pretty happy. They won't though, which is fine, but they really do seem like such a husk of their former selves. More so than any other band that I can think of right off hand.



Agreed on all points 110%!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2021)

https://metalinjection.net/tour-dat...il&utm_term=0_d168e48712-acf30238da-100417190

Upcoming tour rescheduled to spring of next year. No more Poppy.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 9, 2021)

Anyone else surprised to see Knocked Loose in this line up? I love those kids.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 9, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://metalinjection.net/tour-dat...il&utm_term=0_d168e48712-acf30238da-100417190
> 
> Upcoming tour rescheduled to spring of next year. No more Poppy.


Maybe it went to my spam folder, but as a buyer of one of those tickets, I kinda expected to have heard about this directly and not here, but eh. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

